# 4/19 RAW is danger of cancellation?



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

If you havent read wwe.com and some of the international news right now, this could be a problem. A large volcanic ash cloud has grounded thousands of international flights to and from Europe. There seems to be no clear indication when the ash cloud will partially or fully dissipate other than some travel from England to Scotland being slightly possible come Sunday. WWE cancelled 3 remaining live events on their current tour with the expectation to try again in November. Presently that would leave the superstars in their hotels awaiting word or return flights to the U.S. as the next show following those cancellations would be Monday Night RAW in East Rutherford, New Jersey.


----------



## Euro14 (Apr 16, 2010)

I really wouldn't care because i watch TNA Impact on Monday's and not Raw. I actually hope they have to cancel Raw this Monday and in edition TNA and Spike TV will get a good rating.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Euro14 said:


> I really wouldn't care because i watch TNA Impact on Monday's and not Raw. I actually hope they have to cancel Raw this Monday and in edition TNA and Spike TV will get a good rating.


TNA still wouldn't get a 1.0 
take it. 


anyway, hope for the best, as long as everyone stays safe.


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

So I decided to look at WWE.com for the full details. what do I get to see, you ask?

*WWE TOUR INT- "ERUPTED"*

Fuck's sake.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

Rawlin67 said:


> TNA still wouldn't get a 1.0
> take it.
> 
> 
> anyway, hope for the best, as long as everyone stays safe.


just enjoy the show


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ruiner87 said:


> So I decided to look at WWE.com for the full details. what do I get to see, you ask?
> 
> *WWE TOUR INT- "ERUPTED"*
> 
> Fuck's sake.


Wow, thats a little dark.

Anyways, even with RAW canceled, TNA still couldnt break a 1.0 in the ratings.


----------



## knuPMC (Apr 10, 2010)

*WWE TOUR INT- "ERUPTED"*

lmao, who the hell are they paying to come up with this shit?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Ruiner87 said:


> So I decided to look at WWE.com for the full details. what do I get to see, you ask?
> 
> *WWE TOUR INT- "ERUPTED"*
> 
> Fuck's sake.


:lmao Vintage WWE.com!


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

They should just set up the ring in the middle of Milan or something and tape RAW from there.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

knuPMC said:


> *WWE TOUR INT- "ERUPTED"*
> 
> lmao, who the hell are they paying to come up with this shit?


:hmm:

I see wut they did there...


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

They can still get back, although it's going to be a pain. They'll have to drive to Egypt to get a flight going east to California, then all the way to NJ. Not going to be easy, no doubt.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

yeah they will probably set up at an arena somewhere, apologize and broadcast from there


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

I wonder what type of show wwe would run in the live raw spot if there was a cancellation? Highlights from past ppv's and a ton of advertising for USA network and wwe on demand.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Euro14 said:


> I really wouldn't care because i watch TNA Impact on Monday's and not Raw. I actually hope they have to cancel Raw this Monday and in edition TNA and Spike TV will get a good rating.


Do you realise how foolish that post makes you seem? Stick to the TNA section if you don't like WWE, posting that doesn't make people think that you are cool.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks like it'll be okay, but the wrestlers are going to be incredibly tired by the time they get back to the US. 

Jericho's twitter:


> Got a lovely 16 hour busride from Zurich to Madrid ahead of me to catch a 10 hr flight to NYC. So you want to be a wrestler, eh kid?


Miz's twitter:


> Omg after 36 hours of nonstop traveling we r headed back to a hotel. With our luck there will be a fire n we will have to sleep on the bus.


All the way to Spain just to get out of Europe? That is an incredibly tough road trip.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Euro14 said:


> I really wouldn't care because i watch TNA Impact on Monday's and not Raw. I actually hope they have to cancel Raw this Monday and in edition TNA and Spike TV will get a good rating.


WWE could just have a production of matches that includes all the TNA Geriatrics in their prime when they could actually wrestle, but it seems you'd rather watch them in their washed up state.


----------



## fujiko (Mar 23, 2005)

From Wrestlinginc.com



> As of a few hours ago, WWE talent in Ireland were able to fly west from Irish airports.
> That's good news for the RAW talent making it to New York, but it seems SmackDown! is not going to have it that easy.
> The roster is still in mainland Europe, and British airspace is still closed in either direction.
> That will make it tough for the wrestlers to get to Belfast and then to North America.


The source is http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2010/0416/487126/tna-impact/index.shtml.

Raw on the next Monday won't be canceled.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I certainly hope it's not cancelled because I have tickets to that show!


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

fujiko said:


> From Wrestlinginc.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, RAW is on then and that's good, but now I have to wonder about their Tuesday taping on the 20th.


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

Euro14 said:


> I really wouldn't care because *i watch TNA Impact on Monday's and not Raw.* I actually hope they have to cancel Raw this Monday and in edition TNA and Spike TV will get a good rating.


You and like..2 others who are too lazy to change the channel manually cuz the remote fell to the ground.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Airports in Europe are cancelling flights all the time - if Spanish airspace becomes closed, then they have a potentially major problem.

Edit, from BBC:

Airspace closed:
Belgium, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, Germany, Hungary, Ireland, Latvia, Netherlands, Slovakia, Switzerland, UK

Partial closures:
Austria
France (northern airspace, with Paris airports closed until 1200 GMT Saturday)
Italy (northern airspace closed until 1200 GMT Saturday)
Lithuania (air traffic control leaving decision to fly to individual companies)
Norway (limited flights in north)
Poland
Sweden (northern airspace opened Friday)

Edit: Looking on Jericho's Twitter, they've got 5/6 hours of their journey left, so they better hope Spanish airspace doesn't close.


----------



## dan simon (Dec 21, 2005)

This would upset the Miz if RAW's gets Cancelled, then he have to wait another week for Bret Hart telling everyone that ShowMiz are the best tag team ever

But if RAW Does get Cancelled, TNA's Impact show for that Monday is an Live show! and would be very intresting to see what would happen that evening


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

shuriwhisper said:


> You and like..2 others who are too lazy to change the channel manually cuz the remote fell to the ground.


This man knows his facts...

apparantly.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

It's unlikely that the spanish airspace will be closed.

Here's some professional predictions
(the pictures are in order: SAT 01:00 GMT, SAT 13:00 GMT, SUN 01:00 GMT and SUN 13:00 GMT)
http://fmi.fi/saa/varoituk_26.html


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

Ruiner87 said:


> So I decided to look at WWE.com for the full details. what do I get to see, you ask?
> 
> *WWE TOUR INT- "ERUPTED"*
> 
> Fuck's sake.


Awesome. :lmao


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

There isnt much risk for the Spain airports to close. Mostly Northern Europe that is being affected. 
They could always take a long bus ride as far South as they can and take a flight from there. They should be fine.


----------



## gem'no (Nov 11, 2006)

EvoLution™ said:


> They should just set up the ring in the middle of Milan or something and tape RAW from there.


Something like that!

Use the 2 remaining days and your great logistics to make it possible. At least, I would like that. ;-)

However, it's not necessary. They can also rent a bus or a train, drive to South Europe and then take a plane from there. This would only add some hours and some logistic work to the travel plans. I think, WWE will do that.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

The RAW and Smackdown crews were both be back for the TV Tapings. The RAW brand are in Ireland and the flights are fine there. It's not so easy for the Smackdown brand, as somebody already posted. They've got to take a bus ride all the way from Switzerland to Spain to fly back but they will get there. They've had to cancel their remaining dates to get back.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I see no reason why they can't just do Raw from Europe again....even if they have to do it in a small bingo hall in Harogate!


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

just1988 said:


> I see no reason why they can't just do Raw from Europe again....even if they have to do it in a small bingo hall in Harogate!


I kind of thought something like that if they could get back to Manchester, England at one of the major venues they've used before as I think the production equipment they use in town stays in the country like the ring and staging.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Repaint said:


> I kind of thought something like that if they could get back to Manchester, England at one of the major venues they've used before as I think the production equipment they use in town stays in the country like the ring and staging.


I think it's because of refunding tickets and having to sell new ones, you don't want to make less cash than you were and they really don't want to disappoint the fans believe it or not


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I think Raw are sweet as they are here in Belfast atm and flights are allowed to leave from here if they are flying west to the states. Scotland is allowing some flights too but I think the rest of Europe is still covered by the dust cloud so SD are fucked unless they can get somewhere that allows them to fly. I live 15 mins away from the airport. If I went up in the morning I would probably see them all as there is only one flight that leaves for Newark, NJ and it leaves every day around 10/11am. But that's way too stalkerish for me lol. Besides, they will all be shattered anyways. But anybody that's flying tomorrow with Continental is going to be on a plane full of wrestlers lol. Lucky gits!


----------



## miketheapple (Feb 22, 2008)

i explane what the air traffic control are worrid about what happens is volcanic ash gets clogged up in the planes engine and turns to small bits off glass causeing the engine to fail thats what got air traffic control so worrid about


----------



## yoksi (Oct 7, 2006)

Huge credit to WWE for wanting to host every show as planned.A number of countries have completely shut down their airports out of fear for the safety of those flying.The only thing left for them is to reschedule the events!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

If WWE can't make it back to north america, why not just hold raw at whatever arena they can in the UK? They might only have a days notice to buy tickets(or wwe could give away lots for free) but I'm sure people will still buy tickets for raw


----------



## panther88 (Sep 22, 2007)

dxbender said:


> If WWE can't make it back to north america, why not just hold raw at whatever arena they can in the UK? They might only have a days notice to buy tickets(or wwe could give away lots for free) but I'm sure people will still buy tickets for raw


WWE are on there way or are about to fly back to the US from Spain


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Rawlin67 said:


> TNA still wouldn't get a 1.0
> take it.
> 
> 
> anyway, hope for the best, as long as everyone stays safe.


They got 1.2 in 2007 with the "This is TNA" show.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Just a thought, if this weeks Raw is cancelled, would that mean Michael Cole would have to stop using the 'Longest running weekly episodic show in television history' because if so, I hope it is


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

oh FUCK U GOTTA BE KIDDING I HAVE TIX THIS CANT HAPPEN OR I WILL KILL SOMEONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Edit i just saw it said they will be back o thank god, i hope they dont have a half ass show though bc everyone is tired


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

peepaholic said:


> Just a thought, if this weeks Raw is cancelled, would that mean Michael Cole would have to stop using the 'Longest running weekly episodic show in television history' because if so, I hope it is


WWE wasn't on quite a few times before.

February 8, 1999
August 31, 1998 
September 7, 1998 
March 16, 1998 
February 16, 1998 
August 25, 1997 
September 1, 1997
August 26, 1996 
September 2, 1996
February 12, 1996
December 25, 1995



Weekly episodic television shows are shows that run all year long. EX-Simpsons runs in seasons. One season goes from September-May but for most of December they don't have any episodes.

So 1 week off won't ruin WWE being called longest running weekly episodic television show in history because I'm sure every single show that is considered a weekly show has at least 1 show in their history that got canceled or they just didnt do


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

dan simon said:


> *This would upset the Miz if RAW's gets Cancelled, then he have to wait another week for Bret Hart telling everyone that ShowMiz are the best tag team ever*
> 
> But if RAW Does get Cancelled, TNA's Impact show for that Monday is an Live show! and would be very intresting to see what would happen that evening


IT'S STILL REAL TO ME, GODAMNIT!


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

When I heard about the ash cloud this thought immediately crossed my mind.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

Raw wont get canceled..........

Surely if the WWE cant make it back to the states, they will just have another show from abroad. think they're in Italy........Raw has been recorded in Milan before........remember the Milan Miracle that was Santino Marella! I'm pretty sure the WWE has enoough money and pulling power to get an arena, and fans will flock to see it.

The only problem I can really see with this Volcanice cloud is Extreme rules being a week away. Word is here in the UK, This COULD last another week.


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

Euro14 said:


> I really wouldn't care because i watch TNA Impact on Monday's and not Raw. I actually hope they have to cancel Raw this Monday and in edition TNA and Spike TV will get a good rating.


Might as well watch WCW Nitro from 1998 since it's the exact same thing...


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Ruiner87 said:


> So I decided to look at WWE.com for the full details. what do I get to see, you ask?
> 
> *WWE TOUR INT- "ERUPTED"*
> 
> Fuck's sake.


:lmao amazingly bad


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

Miz was asked on Twitter if they'd be making it back for Raw and he posted this in response about half hour ago.

'Not lookin good. Of everything to stop us a volcano really? time will tell'


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

Just found this aswell:

The situation was also causing havoc for World Wrestling Entertainment, the professional wrestling organization nearing the end of a two-week European tour. Several wrestlers and crew members traveled for nearly 17 hours in buses and ferries to make it from Lieven, France, to Belfast, Ireland. The trip normally takes about an hour and a half in a plane.

WWE spokesman Kevin Hennessy said it was unclear if everyone would arrive in time for Monday night's scheduled "WWE Raw" event at the Izod Center in East Rutherford, N.J. He said the WWE wrestlers and crew normally "fly commercial, but we are booking a charter just to be safe." Hennessy added that "Sunday is normally a simple travel day — very easy."

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...TIES?SITE=NYBUE&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

I kinda hope this Raw gets canceled. I'm curious to see how TNA would do on a Monday night without Raw.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

knuPMC said:


> *WWE TOUR INT- "ERUPTED"*
> 
> lmao, who the hell are they paying to come up with this shit?


Joey Styles?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

wwe will more like doing raw in Belfast for that monday and postpones the raw and SmackDown taping.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

morris3333 said:


> wwe will more like doing raw in Belfast for that monday and postpones the raw and SmackDown taping.


postpone the NXT and SmackDown tapings you mean.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

The Haiti Kid said:


> postpone the NXT and SmackDown tapings you mean.


yes postpone the NXT and SmackDown tapings.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

llamadux said:


> I kinda hope this Raw gets canceled. I'm curious to see how TNA would do on a Monday night without Raw.


This is an interesting thought, if Raw is canceled on Monday and TNA still does a shitty number, then moving to Monday nights was a huge mistake and they just weren't ready.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*If the situation with the volcanic ash from the Icelandic volcano continues to ground flights out of the UK, WWE plans to book a charter flight in order to get its most-needed talent to New Jersey in time for Raw Monday night.

411.mania*


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

Surely WWE chartering a flight won't matter? If the airspace is closed it doesn't matter if it's a commercial or a private flight, you just can't fly can you?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Don't ask me, I just post the news lol.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

Lol. We could do with a pilot to clarify things.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Irish Times is reporting that "The Irish Aviation Authority (IAA) has extended the closure of Irish airspace until 1pm tomorrow due to the deterioration in conditions caused by ash from an Icelandic volcano." They will reevaluate the situation again tomorrow.

The Raw roster is currently in Belfast, Northern Ireland for tonight's show in the city. As mentioned earlier WWE plans on booking a chartered plane to get the talent to New Jersey for Monday's Raw. With the volcanic ash getting worse, who knows if they will be able to make it or not. 

It would probably be a good idea to tell all of the fans that come to today's show that if they can't get out tomorrow that they should come on back to the building on Monday for a Raw taping (as long as the building is not in use otherwise).

from : http://www.pwinsider.com/article/46819/more-on-the-status-of-mondays-raw.html?p=1

wwe should doing raw at Belfast, Northern Ireland and I give it no chance The Raw roster will make it back in the usa by Monday.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

IAmJericho

*This trip is taking years off my career. I'm having my retirement match against Macgruber on Monday.

If I make it....*

LOL.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

On a positive note in all of this, if they do have to do Raw from Belfast or somewhere in the UK then it's unlikely that they'll be able to get a guest host in time. So it would be a guest host-free Raw.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

hinton9 said:


> On a positive note in all of this, if they do have to do Raw from Belfast or somewhere in the UK then it's unlikely that they'll be able to get a guest host in time. So it would be a guest host-free Raw.


2 weeks actually considering the Draft is supposed to not have a guest host either. WWE would inadvertently do something right by a lot of fans.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Aww but we would miss out on Macgruber lol.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

hinton9 said:


> On a positive note in all of this, if they do have to do Raw from Belfast or somewhere in the UK then it's unlikely that they'll be able to get a guest host in time. So it would be a guest host-free Raw.


Course they can get a guest host............have you not seen the number of Z-List celebrities pushing books, dvds etc. Or a comedian trying to get his tour say Jimmy Carr for example. Or David Haye or someone. 

It would be easy to get someone.

Also Its only north Europe's airspace closed, so surely if WWE stars can travel on a bus to say greece or somewhere, a charter flight can fly in.....and if its the military flight they can still fly in and out, of anywhere......


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

As far as guest hosts go they'll likely just use one of the road agents, Malenko or Steamboat some one like that.




SCUK07 said:


> Course they can get a guest host............have you not seen the number of Z-List celebrities pushing books, dvds etc. Or a comedian trying to get his tour say Jimmy Carr for example. Or David Haye or someone.
> 
> It would be easy to get someone.
> 
> Also Its only north Europe's airspace closed, so surely if WWE stars can travel on a bus to say greece or somewhere, a charter flight can fly in.....and if its the military flight they can still fly in and out, of anywhere......


You do realise they have a show in Northern Ireland tonight there is no way in hell they could travel that far in that amount of time to get a flight out which would get to the US in time.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

Platt said:


> As far as guest hosts go they'll likely just use one of the road agents, Malenko or Steamboat some one like that.


Yeah or that lol.

Like they did with Batista.............say Ted DiBiase buys the guest host for the week or something?!?!


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Spanish airspace closed at 6pm, so the WWE's plan to fly from Spain is scrapped.

Besides, Jericho tweeted 20 minutes ago saying the bus is about to 'break down'.

EDIT: Not all Spanish airports have been closed, so not sure ATM but doesn't look good.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

D.M.N. said:


> Spanish airspace closed at 6pm, so the WWE's plan to fly from Spain is scrapped.
> 
> Besides, Jericho tweeted 20 minutes ago saying the bus is about to 'break down'.


Man, this is a big fiasco for the WWE to straighten out. Just think if they had gone one week sooner on the international tour, they'd have been back as that Iceland volcano started sealing off the airways.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Repaint said:


> Man, this is a big fiasco for the WWE to straighten out. Just think if they had gone one week sooner on the international tour, they'd have been back as that Iceland volcano started sealing off the airways.


Well it's not exactly the 'E's fault. There's not much they could have done.


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

SCUK07 said:


> Course they can get a guest host............have you not seen the number of Z-List celebrities pushing books, dvds etc. Or a comedian trying to get his tour say Jimmy Carr for example. Or David Haye or someone.
> 
> It would be easy to get someone.
> 
> Also Its only north Europe's airspace closed, so surely if WWE stars can travel on a bus to say greece or somewhere, a charter flight can fly in.....and if its the military flight they can still fly in and out, of anywhere......


There is no way that they'd use someone like Jimmy Carr, nobody in America would know who he is. Platt is right, it would be an ex-wrestler that is on the road with them.

Another problem that I've just thought of, if they do Raw in Belfast or the UK, whos going to comentate? Cole and Lawler would've gone home after the tapings. 

I'm kinda hoping now that they don't get back to the US just to see how they deal with all of this.


----------



## afkatk (May 4, 2007)

we need a break tbh, 52 straight weeks with some of the same old shit means you need a break.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

hinton9 said:


> I'm kinda hoping now that they don't get back to the US just to see how they deal with all of this.


Note that some guys are in Madrid, some are in Ireland. Even top/mid class stars are in Ireland such as The Miz: http://twitter.com/mikethemiz

There's a few stars in America who haven't travelled, but I don't think WWE would want to put on a live Raw with two hours of low-card stars or jobbers for the sake of it.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

hinton9 said:


> There is no way that they'd use someone like Jimmy Carr, nobody in America would know who he is. Platt is right, it would be an ex-wrestler that is on the road with them.
> 
> Another problem that I've just thought of, if they do Raw in Belfast or the UK, whos going to comentate? Cole and Lawler would've gone home after the tapings.
> 
> I'm kinda hoping now that they don't get back to the US just to see how they deal with all of this.


Yeah ok, Jimmy Carr was a bad example. But i'm guessing somewhere in this country there is an American Star promoting something...........Steve Carrell and the woman off 30 rock are here, they were on Radio 1 today. But you got my point.

Commentators is different. JR over here?!?!  I dunno if someone like Josh Mathews is here......or Grisham, they always seem to travel with the tour regardless. WWE is clever enough to have someone come out before the event, or the opening promo, and explain that due to the big bad ass cloud covering this part of the world tonight show will be different. 

also.............this could equal ratings.......think about it, people dont know how the WWE is going to cope, so tune in to see what happens!?!?!

Oh and as of about 10 minutes ago Madrid Airport was still open and isnt looking like closing at this point. Plus alot of them are at this point only closed until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

D.M.N. said:


> Note that some guys are in Madrid, some are in Ireland. Even top/mid class stars are in Ireland such as The Miz: http://twitter.com/mikethemiz
> 
> There's a few stars in America who haven't travelled, but I don't think WWE would want to put on a live Raw with two hours of low-card stars or jobbers for the sake of it.


Yeah, why put anyone over whose available and not big on most fans' minds? Would that really be so harmful? I'm sure a Jimmy Wang Yang, Primo, etc wouldn't mind being on the main show in a relevant sort of way for once.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

SCUK07 said:


> Yeah ok, Jimmy Carr was a bad example. But i'm guessing somewhere in this country there is an American Star promoting something...........Steve Carrell and the woman off 30 rock are here, they were on Radio 1 today. But you got my point.
> 
> Commentators is different. JR over here?!?!  I dunno if someone like Josh Mathews is here......or Grisham, they always seem to travel with the tour regardless. WWE is clever enough to have someone come out before the event, or the opening promo, and explain that due to the big bad ass cloud covering this part of the world tonight show will be different.
> 
> ...


It's actually the SmackDown superstars in Spain and RAW in Ireland, which arguably is worse - but they could do RAW from Belfast.



Repaint said:


> Yeah, why put anyone over whose available and not big on most fans' minds? Would that really be so harmful? I'm sure a Jimmy Wang Yang, Primo, etc wouldn't mind being on the main show in a relevant sort of way for once.


...but if you've paid money to see the top stars, would you be pleased to see Wang Yang, Primo and low-card stars in return?


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

SCUK07 said:


> Yeah ok, Jimmy Carr was a bad example. But i'm guessing somewhere in this country there is an American Star promoting something...........Steve Carrell and the woman off 30 rock are here, they were on Radio 1 today. But you got my point.
> 
> Commentators is different. JR over here?!?!  I dunno if someone like Josh Mathews is here......or Grisham, they always seem to travel with the tour regardless. WWE is clever enough to have someone come out before the event, or the opening promo, and explain that due to the big bad ass cloud covering this part of the world tonight show will be different.
> 
> also.............this could equal ratings.......think about it, people dont know how the WWE is going to cope, so tune in to see what happens!?!?!



I do get your point but I'd have thought that anyone worhtwhile that's over here will have a packed schedule and wouldn't be available. But really, who knows? It's all just speculation. Personally what I'd do is I'd open RAW with a battle royale to determine who will be tonights guest host or something like that. 



D.M.N. said:


> Note that some guys are in Madrid, some are in Ireland. Even top/mid class stars are in Ireland such as The Miz: http://twitter.com/mikethemiz
> 
> There's a few stars in America who haven't travelled, but I don't think WWE would want to put on a live Raw with two hours of low-card stars or jobbers for the sake of it.


I meant deal with it in terms of putting on a show in the UK at short notice. All of the Raw roster (minus those that didn't travel in the first place) are in Belfast for a house show, so if they can't get to the States (which is looking very unlikely) I think that they'll put on a show in UK/Ireland.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

D.M.N. said:


> It's actually the SmackDown superstars in Spain and RAW in Ireland, which arguably is worse - but they could do RAW from Belfast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...but if you've paid money to see the top stars, would you be pleased to see Wang Yang, Primo and low-card stars in return?


They're good wrestlers and heavily under-utilized. Yes, I would be happy to see them compete especially if it was made to matter. I appreicate seeing these main guys make the appearence at untelevised events many times over like HHH and Orton, but I'd like to believe there's a system of progression or at least one that rewards hard work.


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

afkatk said:


> we need a break tbh, 52 straight weeks with some of the same old shit means you need a break.


If anyone needs a break feel free to not tune in..


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

Ireland's airspace is only closed until 9pm GMT, which is an hour away..........at the moment but is likely to be extended.

Northern Spain is closed, southern isn't atm.
Alot of countries are reviewing Airspace condition hourly, so who knows..............!!!

This is exactly the same for the Formula one roadshow currently in China........how are they gonna get home Monday!?!?

Anyway back to the point, All it would take is what, a few of the top stars, Orton, Cena, Sheamus?!?! Jericho, etc to get in a car and drive to southern spain which is alot of traveling, but do acheivable by tomorrow night.........I'm sure the WWE has back up plans etc to put a show on of some sort. they wouldnt miss a TV slot, and allow American's to turn over and watch TNA...we cant even do that in the UK!


----------



## afkatk (May 4, 2007)

youngb11 said:


> If anyone needs a break feel free to not tune in..


I don't, but 52 straight weeks isn't healthy for a product such as the WWE who do it on the level they do it, but I doubt it wouldn't hurt anyone if they were given a week off.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

I have tix WTF would happen I am so ticked just my fucking luck


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

No specific decison has been made regarding the taping of Monday and Tuesday's show (scheduled for the Mohegan Sun Casino) at this point. 

from : http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/13040/

wwe need to make a decison tonight and I feel wwe should doing raw at Belfast.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If the ash is not getting any better and flights are getting canceled left and right, why the fuck would they still chance something that could be potentially fatal?
Sometimes the "show must go on" mentality is not the most logic mentality to have.

The last thing I care about is whether there will be a shitty Raw airing tomorrow night.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

God, what would it do for TNA if RAW had to be rescheduled for later in the week? Even if they broadcast out of Europe on improvised means come Monday, that would make headlines as well. Heh, funny that nature beat RAW before TNA could.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

If only TNA airs on monday it could be a Mankind winning the WWE Title like ratings turn. Long shot I know


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

They'll more than likely find somewhere in Europe to do it in. Even if were to look kind of tacky, Vince isn't one to cancel a show unless he absolutly has to. And las I checked, the volcano is still agoing.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

i need updates... please what is going to happen i need to know why does this happen the week i am going to raw


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

A WWE Raw WILL happen no matter what, they will without a doubt find a way.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

OML said:


> i need updates... please what is going to happen i need to know why does this happen the week i am going to raw


There's just not a lot of reporting on it other than the twitter updates. I think it's because they're overseas where as in North America, I think the WWE crews would face more difficulty with the usual groups of people always following along. That's my guess.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

LOL, I love Jerichos twitter. 

http://twitter.com/IamJericho


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

UPDATE on weather condition :

All airports in Spain that was closed earlier today are now Open. Only god knows for how long, but right now they are opened.

In Great Britain the airports will be closed to earliest 2PM Sunday.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Got this quote from a Associate Press article called Hollywood vs Volcano.



> The cloud situation was also causing havoc for World Wrestling Entertainment, the professional wrestling organization nearing the end of a two-week European tour. Several wrestlers and crew members traveled for nearly 17 hours in buses and ferries to make it from Lieven, France, to Belfast, Ireland. The trip normally takes about an hour and a half in a plane.
> 
> WWE spokesman Kevin Hennessy said it was unclear if everyone would arrive in time for Monday night's scheduled "WWE Raw" event at the Izod Center in East Rutherford, N.J. He said the WWE wrestlers and crew normally "fly commercial, but we are booking a charter just to be safe." Hennessy added that "Sunday is normally a simple travel day — very easy."


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

^ so then why dont they leave right now. Fuck the house show tonight or whatever a live raw is way more important


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

By flying a charter they should be able to fly on a lower altitude then commercial flights. Which would put them out of harms way from ashes.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

^ I hope you are right. I mean even if they just fly the main talent over. Orton, Cena, Batista, HHH, Jericho, that would be fine. What would happen to my tix if not? Would i get a refund or would i watch a show full of jobbers who didnt travel


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

OML said:


> ^ so then why dont they leave right now. Fuck the house show tonight or whatever a live raw is way more important


Planes are basically the same and can still face the same issues. There's still no guarantee on getting everyone into N.J. Raw could still just as easily be on the other side of the Atlantic Ocean if it's happening at all.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Blame Iceland, first they lose our money now they've thrown bloody ash all over europe, reminds me of an episode of south park where they nuked finland,I think this more than entails the same response.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

no but he said that the flights are open now so why not get them out while they can


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

OML said:


> no but he said that the flights are open now so why not get them out while they can


Jericho's tweets indicate they may still be on a bus and could be who knows how many miles from an airfield. They may be on their way aboard a plane now for all I know. There simply isn't a lot of ways to find out outside of wwe.com and the superstars' twitter/myspace/facebook accounts.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Who had the latest tweet was it Jericho's? I mean know everyone's safety is most important obviously, but i hope they get to nj for raw


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

OML said:


> Who had the latest tweet was it Jericho's? I mean know everyone's safety is most important obviously, but i hope they get to nj for raw


Jericho's was 2 hours ago. I don't know about anyone else. I know Chavo, Eve, Evan, Maryse, and Miz were all tweeting at other points.


----------



## livin on da edge (Feb 26, 2010)

well they shouldn't go if it isn't safe.

but I do hope raw comes on next monday with the usual stars. I don't won't to watch tna. After team hogan wins this sunday, trust me, ever promo is going to be talking about that


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

when do you think it will be confirmed if they arent able to fly?


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Maryse's Twitter:



> If we don't make it on time for raw monday we will miss Ryan Phillipe, OMG, cruel intention! I'm freakin out!
> 9 minutes ago via UberTwitter


Eve's Twitter:



> ...If I'm stuck in Belfast, I'm having a shopping and spa day! The only things to make a girl missing home feel better.
> half a minute ago via TweetDeck


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

^ Well thanks for nothing EVE that doesnt help. i am guessing they know as little as we do


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

OML said:


> when do you think it will be confirmed if they arent able to fly?


If anything maybe Sunday. If they say that they aren't going to be able to make it back to the US it would probably be late Sunday evening. Of course they still have time to make it if they can make it out.

But the important thing is if they do have the time to get out they should go now and I mean now. Getting all of them home safe is the important thing. Getting them home for shows and of course for their families as well.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Fucking hell! I know I shouldn't be but I'm kind of marking out at the fact that the Raw roster may be stranded in fucking Belfast of all places! :lmao This is madness. I don't know what they are going to do. I mean they just had 2 shows here so trying to get people to fork out money for 1 more might be difficult. Then again, if they get all the local radio and tv stations to promote it as a live tv show I think they would sell out no problem. I know I would definitely be down there in a heartbeat. I thought the Irish airspace was open this morning but clearly not. I know that the Continental flight that leaves for NJ goes at around 10/11 every morning so if they aren't clear to fly by then I think they will be stuck here. I can't wait to see what's going to happen lol.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Latest report



> PARIS – The Icelandic volcano that has kept much of Europe land-bound is far from finished spitting out its grit, and offered up new mini-eruptions Saturday that raise concerns about longer-term damage to world air travel and trade.
> 
> Facing days to come under the volcano's unpredictable, ashy plume, Europeans are looking at temporary airport layoffs and getting creative with flight patterns to try to weather this extraordinary event.
> 
> ...


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

There seems to be no way they are getting out of Ireland. Seems like Ireland and Great Britian will be closed on Sunday aswell.
See if they can maybe charter and fly on a low altitude.

Everything inside the red zone is pretty much a no fly zone.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

wow that was a long read, not looking good i am so mad right now, but i hope they get back safe


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Might sound weird but is anyone kinda excited just to see what they have planned for backup lol.


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

Ruiner87 said:


> So I decided to look at WWE.com for the full details. what do I get to see, you ask?
> 
> *WWE TOUR INT- "ERUPTED"*
> 
> Fuck's sake.


I fucking lol'd


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

WWE Films presents: Eurotrip 2.


----------



## JDawg™ (Jun 9, 2009)

I'd also love to see what they would do if they were forced to stay in Europe over the next few days. Just imagine what Raw would be like and possibly SD, which I'd have no clue what'd they do with NXT, because I don't think they'd tape it by itself. 

OML: If they are gonna be stuck overseas then they will probably reschedule the Raw taping, give refunds, or set some other thing up. WWE will handle it one way or another, whether they have to do Raw in Ireland or New Jersey.

Oh, and to the commentary question back earlier today they do Cole/King/etc stuff from WWE HQ for Tribute to the Troops, I'd think they could set a live-feed up to the HQ for Cole/King.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Might sound weird but is anyone kinda excited just to see what they have planned for backup lol.


For any other week yes, but since i am going to Raw... I need them to get back!


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

God you need to calm down it's not going to be the end of the world if you don't get to go to RAW.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm sure they'll honor the tickets at a later date...it's not the end of the world.
The conditions aren't getting better, if they rush it and still attempt to fly and something tragic happens, what the hell would you say then?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The SmackDown crew seems to be able to get to the States. Further chance for Jericho on Raw 



> Mickie James tweeted that the Smackdown crew has arrived at the airport in Madrid, Spain, after a 20 hour ride. I checked online using Flights Status & Ticket Agencies sites and planes are flying out of Madrid to JFK. Also planes from Madrid are able to go to Portugal and then to Newark & LGA. Also from Portugal to Chicago then to NYC.
> 
> To add to the above, WWE is obviously aware of the situation that they are dealing with right now with the Raw talent. They have told the building in East Rutherford, NJ that they are still planning to have Raw there on Monday. It's very possible that Smackdown talents will be in the building to perform at the show if the Raw workers can't get there. I was also told that if the Raw workers can't get out of Northern Ireland that we should expect video, or maybe even satellite appearances, with the wrestlers to be interspersed into Monday's go home show.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JasonLives said:


> The SmackDown crew seems to be able to get to the States. Further chance for Jericho on Raw


Well if its a Smackdown show, I might have to watch Raw this time.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Yea everybody has always wanted to see SD on Monday nights so you might get your wish for one week only lol.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

i would actually like that


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Monday Night Smackdown would be great, and it would show the RAW viewers what they are missing out on


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

WWE's travel crisis is way more intriguing than a TNA PPV on Sunday. I am way more interested in this than Lockdown.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

CC91 said:


> Monday Night Smackdown would be great, and it would show the RAW viewers what they are missing out on


Except for one thing: The Macgruber cast will still be there.:cuss:


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

Platt said:


> God you need to calm down it's not going to be the end of the world if you don't get to go to RAW.


This like holy shit. I'd rather they just stay there, imagine if something were to happen... If I was the talent I wouldn't even want to risk it unless it was 100% clear.


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Might sound weird but is anyone kinda excited just to see what they have planned for backup lol.


Michael Cole vs. Daniel Bryan lol


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

jaffakeksi said:


> Michael Cole vs. Daniel Bryan lol


I'd pay $44.49 for that on PPV.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

This whole thing is just fascinating and hilarious at the same time. Well it's hilarious for me because they are currently stuck in a hotel about 40 minutes away from me lol. I wonder where they will shoot the stuff to insert on Raw if they have to and if they will let fans in if it's in the Odyssey. Maybe the smoke that must be funnelling out of Vince's ears right now will be big enough to fight off the volcanic dust plume! Talk about a logistical nightmare.


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

Here's some pictures from last night: 




















and for everyone saying "hopefully they make it last minute..this is the situation a few hours ago:


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Don't get too excited if Smackdown's roster takes the RAW roster's place on Monday if you're expecting the wrestling you're accustomed to. They'd have to follow the same layout and kiss up to the guest hosts just the same. I seriously doubt Teddy Long would kayfabe run things as usual being the GM and throw the MacGruber cast out though a lot of us would like that.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The first pics look like the Gods are fighting each other.


----------



## JDawg™ (Jun 9, 2009)

Daaayumm, are you a photographer? Those first pics are insane, I'd say sell it on EBay as art lol 

Anyways, looks like the Raw stars are screwed. I'd love to see a Raw broadcast from Ireland though, it'd be epic seeing as how they don't have any of the production crew over there.

Aaaand anyways, wouldn't they be able to just switch the timeslots between the two this wk? Like a WWE cover-up haha. Monday Night SD and Friday Night Raw...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The show will probably end up being the SD guys + HHH live and then inserts from everybody else lol. But yeah, those first pics look awesome.


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

2012 Anyone


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Well, what a turn, just a couple of hours ago the Smackdown guys were apparently worse off, but appear to be bound for the U.S. Still remains to be seen if the RAW roster can find the same fortune. Certainly some traveling nightmares they'll never forget.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

youngb11 said:


> 2012 Anyone


Well we've had a dozen earthquakes this year and now a volcano that has crippled air travel of most of a continent. Yeah were fucked


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/art...erstars-current-overseas-travel-issues-100359

Says that flights will be operating out of Shannon Airport southern Ireland..so problem sovled!

And I hate to be among the first, if not the first to say it, but those pics look fake. There's no reports of an electical storm going on inside the cloud of dust.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

This is interesting stuff, it's kind of exciting to think of what's going to happen. I wouldn't be opposed to 'Monday Night Smackdown'...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, they could probably just let the SD crew take over for a night if all else fails.


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

SCUK07 said:


> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/art...erstars-current-overseas-travel-issues-100359
> 
> Says that flights will be operating out of Shannon Airport southern Ireland..so problem sovled!
> 
> And I hate to be among the first, if not the first to say it, but those pics look fake. There's no reports of an electical storm going on inside the cloud of dust.


I thought there were reports of lightning? But anyways those pics are from here: http://www.swisseduc.ch/stromboli/perm/iceland/eyafallajokull_20100416-en.html


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

wwe should have smackdown star on raw then raw star wrestle on smackdown this week and raw star will more like not be get a a flight out to this Monday.


----------



## hds10 (Jan 28, 2008)

Monday night Smackdown would be awesome! Might even be a ratings boost,really...when would it ever happen again?


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Hmm, havent heard of there being any tweets from anyone supposedley on a plane back or any official wwe.com confirmation which I imagine will be a lot later on. Has anyone else?


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

i hope their flight will be okay,it's quite a bizarre situation and airports are closed,i wonder how they could take a plane,i'm talking about the sd! crew of course.
The raw crew can stay stucked in belfast for a while ,i don't give a damn about them.


----------



## KnS (Nov 10, 2006)

roberta said:


> i hope their flight will be okay,it's quite a bizarre situation and airports are closed,i wonder how they could take a plane,i'm talking about the sd! crew of course.
> The raw crew can stay stucked in belfast for a while ,i don't give a damn about them.


So juvenile. But moving on...

Usually I'm all for "the show must goes on", but those pictures look pretty bad. If all else fails, get the editing guys on the phone and have them put together some type of compilation show in place of a live show. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Repaint said:


> Hmm, havent heard of there being any tweets from anyone supposedley on a plane back or any official wwe.com confirmation which I imagine will be a lot later on. Has anyone else?


Last thing I heard was on Diva-Dirt and it was still flights grounded.


----------



## lilwaynestwin (Mar 21, 2010)

Euro14 said:


> I really wouldn't care because i watch TNA Impact on Monday's and not Raw. I actually hope they have to cancel Raw this Monday and in edition TNA and Spike TV will get a good rating.


Ok, if you like TNA then post in the TNA forum you noob.


----------



## hbkschin (Jan 22, 2009)

Euro14 said:


> I really wouldn't care because i watch TNA Impact on Monday's and not Raw. I actually hope they have to cancel Raw this Monday and in edition TNA and Spike TV will get a good rating.


then why are you reading this section?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol, they are in a hotel like 10 mins from me, it's just cool they'll remember Belfast in years to come when they tell their grandkids this story lol!


----------



## livin on da edge (Feb 26, 2010)

roberta said:


> i hope their flight will be okay,it's quite a bizarre situation and airports are closed,i wonder how they could take a plane,i'm talking about the sd! crew of course.
> *The raw crew can stay stucked in belfast for a while ,i don't give a damn about them.*




sorry but your a smark


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm not sure for one how long this closure will continue for

The WWE probably have a cover route from Europe back to the U.S or vise versa it's just moving around by boat and such to get there. Assuming it is Smackdown taking over it'll be made into some angle maybe about them "Experiencing RAW" if they were to move in the draft

Who knows will be interesting to see though!


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

The Smackdown crew was able to get a flight out of Europe, getting to the airport in Madrid, Spain, which has just taken off. What is planned at this point is the Smackdown crew and the Raw wrestlers not on the tour would do Monday's show in East Rutherford, NJ, but television will be done Monday from the U.S.

It looks like they will get a studio in the U.K. if the crew can't get back, and at least tape interviews with the Raw talent on the Extreme Rules PPV and air those interviews during Raw.

from : http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/13044/

look like the raw star will not be able to get a flight out of Europe.

I can see those match happen on raw this week.

Jack Swagger vs Edge.

Drew McIntyre(c) vs Kane vs Matt Hardy for the Intercontinental Championship in a 3 way match.

Tiffany and Beth Phoenix and Mickie James vs Michelle McCool and Layla and Vickie Guerrero in a 6 diva tag team match with Kristen Wiig as the the referee. and if Michelle McCool and Layla and Vickie Guerrero lost that match then Mickie James will face Vickie Guerrero on smackdown this week.


----------



## ces4r87 (Apr 25, 2006)

is Bret Hart still in Europe or did he head back to the US right after RAW??


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

a part of me wants RAW to get stuck in Europe and the Smackdown crew has to fill in. That would be cool I think.


----------



## The Assassin (VII) (Apr 16, 2010)

RAW usually sucks anyways.


----------



## robbieowen84 (Jul 23, 2009)

RAW from Belfast?


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, incredible the changes since I last came on here. 

With HHH back in the US, I'd mark for a 1 man Trips Comedy show to be Raw for the night. "So how about that Volcano. I hear it spews more shit than a Sheamus promo."


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

livin on da edge said:


> sorry but your a smark


Not even. That would imply he/she is smart. Besides, "smark" is an overused idiom. 

Anyway, sucks for RAW's guys. I hope nothing happens to any of the talent. They'll just have to adjust and find a way to make the show work. I'm actually eager to watch because of what changes there might be and how this will affect the show.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

youngb11 said:


> Here's some pictures from last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The purple stuff is lightning? Wow!


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

The flight ban in the U.K. has been extended to 7 p.m. Sunday. It's looking more unlikely that the Raw crew will be able to get back for television. 

from : http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/13046/

I do not see Bret Hart be on raw this week.


----------



## .Y2J (Oct 11, 2009)

would that mean that raw would stop being the longest weekly bla bla bla?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

sillymunkee said:


> The purple stuff is lightning? Wow!


Nature does some fantastic stuff.


----------



## Caroline_Hauffe (Oct 7, 2006)

no chance! RAW is etablished in the TV and n the hearts of true wrestling fans - there is no competition for TNA or other werestling shows. for sure i miss and missed hardcore matches in the WWE weekly shows and ppv`s, but only the NXT show will be R.I.P. soon from the WWE


----------



## Caroline_Hauffe (Oct 7, 2006)

sorry for my misspelling and my bad english friends


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I wonder what it is like in Titan Towers right now. Vince, Stephanie, and the creative team are probably rewriting everything as we speak. Also the guy in charge of transportation probably hasn't gotten any sleep since the volcano started blowing ash.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

wwe should announced this the raw star will not be make it to the usa for raw on wwe.com


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Evan Bourne Twitter:



> Wham, bam, Belfast! Last match of the tour was my favorite! Looks like we re gonna be here for a minute, so thanks for the hospitality


Anyway I was pissed that the show i was going to was getting cancelled however the more i think of it i am excited to see the sd stars, other than Cena, Orton and Miz not being there it is ok. Plus HHH is still there the SD roster who knows maybe Undertaker will make an appearance? Cant wait!


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I just got back from the bar at the Hilton in Belfast and Randy Orton, John Cena, Ted Dibiase, Sheamus, Chavo, Hornswoggle, etc were all getting fucking wasted there. Lol. Those guys aren't going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I just got back from the bar at the Hilton in Belfast and Randy Orton, John Cena, Ted Dibiase, Sheamus, Chavo, Hornswoggle, etc were all getting fucking wasted there. Lol. Those guys aren't going anywhere anytime soon.


Well flights are delayed until 7pm, might as well get pissed drunk


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

OML said:


> ^ I hope you are right. I mean even if they just fly the main talent over. Orton, Cena, Batista, HHH, Jericho, that would be fine. What would happen to my tix if not? Would i get a refund or would i watch a show full of jobbers who didnt travel


I bet this guy aint even going what a loser, anyway Raw talent and screwed and will have to wait. I would of preferred it if the Smackdown talent culdnt get back as well so they had to film Raw in the UK again, would of been good two Raws in a row


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

JDawgWWE said:


> I'd also love to see what they would do if they were forced to stay in Europe over the next few days. Just imagine what Raw would be like and possibly SD, *which I'd have no clue what'd they do with NXT, because I don't think they'd tape it by itself. *


If the wrestlers aren't on tour NXT could be taped at the building where FCW tapes.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I just got back from the bar at the Hilton in Belfast and Randy Orton, John Cena, Ted Dibiase, Sheamus, Chavo, Hornswoggle, etc were all getting fucking wasted there. Lol. Those guys aren't going anywhere anytime soon.


Lol, I must ask. What does a drunk midget look like?


----------



## Sage2Sorrow (Jan 20, 2009)

You know what, I'm a HUGE HUGE HUGE TNA fan aka mark and even I know that is 100% true haha



Rawlin67 said:


> TNA still wouldn't get a 1.0
> take it.
> 
> 
> anyway, hope for the best, as long as everyone stays safe.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

.Y2J said:


> would that mean that raw would stop being the longest weekly bla bla bla?


No. Next week's episode may be of a different format, but Raw isn't being canceled.



Caroline_Hauffe said:


> no chance! RAW is etablished in the TV and n the hearts of true wrestling fans - there is no competition for TNA or other werestling shows. for sure i miss and missed hardcore matches in the WWE weekly shows and ppv`s, but only the NXT show will be R.I.P. soon from the WWE


I think you misunderstood the entire subject of the thread.



morris3333 said:


> wwe should announced this the raw star will not be make it to the usa for raw on wwe.com


When/if that is eventually decided, they probably will.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

adampreston2009 said:


> I bet this guy aint even going what a loser, anyway Raw talent and screwed and will have to wait. I would of preferred it if the Smackdown talent culdnt get back as well so they had to film Raw in the UK again, would of been good two Raws in a row


And I bet u don't have any clue WTF u are talking about??? Obviously I am going why would I make that up who am I trying yo impress by lying the show is in jersey I love in ny ... And btw bc it us in uk don't mean shit cause last week raw wasn't good. 

Btw who the fuck r u???


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

rcc said:


> Lol, I must ask. What does a drunk midget look like?


He had John Cena's baseball cap on at one point and was wearing glasses, if I recall correctly...


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I heard the Smackdown stars are coming in though. Any chance of Monday Night Smackdown?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Theodore Long will more like not be on raw.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

I think if the RAW talent has a better chance of making it back to the states on early Tuesday then they can do a switch. Do SmackDown live on Monday night on USA and tape RAW on Tuesday to air on Friday on MyNetworkTV. Still the same namess for the programs of course but just a special switch-up with the stars and programming.

This way you'll still get your go home shows for each brand .


----------



## DJ B.K. (Dec 22, 2006)

PaulHBK said:


> I think if the RAW talent has a better chance of making it back to the states on early Tuesday then they can do a switch. Do SmackDown live on Monday night on USA and tape RAW on Tuesday to air on Friday on MyNetworkTV. Still the same namess for the programs of course but just a special switch-up with the stars and programming.
> 
> This way you'll still get your go home shows for each brand .


I would think doing so would bring up the ratings for both shows a bit. I know I'd be extra interested to watch.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

rcc said:


> With HHH back in the US, I'd mark for a 1 man Trips Comedy show to be Raw for the night.


Considering Triple H isn't funny, I think that would be rather unfortunate.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

PaulHBK said:


> I think if the RAW talent has a better chance of making it back to the states on early Tuesday then they can do a switch. Do SmackDown live on Monday night on USA and tape RAW on Tuesday to air on Friday on MyNetworkTV. Still the same namess for the programs of course but just a special switch-up with the stars and programming.
> 
> This way you'll still get your go home shows for each brand .


I do not see wwe doing a raw show on smackdown plus Ryan Phillippe, Will Forte and Kristen Wiig, stars of the film "MacGruber will be the guest host of Raw for this monday.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

> Rawlin
> 
> hope for the best, as long as everyone stays safe.


I agree!.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

What is planned at this point is the Smackdown crew and the Raw wrestlers not on the tour would do Monday's show in East Rutherford, NJ, but television will be done Monday from the U.S.


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

Euro14 said:


> I really wouldn't care because i watch TNA Impact on Monday's and not Raw. I actually hope they have to cancel Raw this Monday and in edition TNA and Spike TV will get a good rating.


then why the hell did you comment


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

From the Observer website:

*The flight ban in the U.K. has been extended to 7 p.m. Sunday. It's looking more unlikely that the Raw crew will be able to get back for television.*

Welcome... to Monday Night SMACKDOWN


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

monday night smackdown could be awesome ... we may see more matches.

jericho, punk, edge, and mysterio can certainly generate ratings.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Vince will just bribe the necessary officials and get a charter flight up. Hahaha.

Cool story from *Ashleigh Rose*.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

dudebusters on raw


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I just got back from the bar at the Hilton in Belfast and Randy Orton, John Cena, Ted Dibiase, Sheamus, Chavo, Hornswoggle, etc were all getting fucking wasted there. Lol. Those guys aren't going anywhere anytime soon.


They should keep an eye on Orton. We wouldn't want him to ruin another hotel room. Lol.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

They should film Raw from Belfast. Fuck all the flashy stuff. Go back to the old school house show looking sets for one night.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

If they're (RAW roster) all sitting back having a few cold ones, that should sum it up pretty well as to their future travel plans. Hoping for addition confirmation on SD getting that flight such as any recent tweets as given the circumstances, we'll probably need more than one source of information to verify they made it. 

BTW, could any mod change the "is" in the topic title to "in?" I can avoid typos when sleepy but bad sentence structure I can't.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I just got back from the bar at the Hilton in Belfast and Randy Orton, John Cena, Ted Dibiase, Sheamus, Chavo, Hornswoggle, etc were all getting fucking wasted there. Lol. Those guys aren't going anywhere anytime soon.


Was Koslov there? I guess Masters, Henry and maybe Regal were? 

I would like to know because I'm trying to picture it in my head lol.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Long shot, but if RAW stars did get back for Tuesday, what are the chances of Monday Night SmackDown and Friday Night Raw?


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

D.M.N. said:


> Long shot, but if RAW stars did get back for Tuesday, what are the chances of Monday Night SmackDown and Friday Night Raw?


I don't see it being inconceivable the WWE withhold their Tuesday taping by a day or 2 to feature the RAW brand come Friday night. They could tape NXT prior to the special Smackdown edition of RAW and give it a couple of days to get the RAW guys back for a delayed taping that could still air on time and Superstars on WGN too.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The chances of Raw getting out are getting smaller. The closed airspace for the UK has been extended to 2AM Monday.
So prepare for Monday Night SmackDown!


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Ireland have extended their airspace closure until 13.00 tomorrow so I think it's pretty safe to say that we are gonna get a real surreal edition of Monday night Raw tomorrow night.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

RAW to get a ratings boost because of all of this?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I know it's still a week away but if this continues for several more days like experts are predicting then the Raw crew might not be back in time for Extreme Rules.

God the WWE might never return to the UK again lol.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

If they get off the ground a little past 2:00am, Monday morning, they should make it. They'll be gaining hours going westward over the Atlantic, and Raw is on the east coast where the taping won't begin until past 8:00pm.

That said, they can't afford to get off the ground any later than that, LOL.

How ironic and delicious that this is all coming one week before The Draft. WWE could have a storyline where the Smackdown wrestlers "take over" Raw in New Jersey as part of the anticipation of The Draft.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

SledgeHammer_Shot said:


> Was Koslov there? I guess Masters, Henry and maybe Regal were?
> 
> I would like to know because I'm trying to picture it in my head lol.


Regal was at the bar too and was very friendly! Koslov wasn't in Belfast at all... Masters and Henry were but they weren't at the bar.

For a funny picture in your head - John Cena was sitting on steps outside the hotel as we left, smoking a cigar with his cap on backwards while swaying back and forth. Hornswoggle was also with him, stumbling a little. Lol. I remember we shouted something lame like "we love you Cena!" or something as we got into a car and he shouted something back while taking his cap off... couldn't make it out, but it ended with "m'am!".

It doesn't look good for the wrestlers at all at the minute... looks like they might be stuck here for another night. I guess we'll be getting Smackdown on Monday? I just hope everything works out for them sooner rather than later and they get home safe.

However;



> TrueKofi in total limbo right now waiting for the air space to be cleared. *On the bright side, there are worse places than Belfast to be stranded in.*


^ TRUE WORDS.


----------



## WFT81 (Apr 18, 2010)

they can just do a "Best of..." type show if they have to..it wont kill them..people will still watch..maybe some best of raw or best of bret hart or best of international matches etc..


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

rcc said:


> With HHH back in the US, I'd mark for a 1 man Trips Comedy show to be Raw for the night.


A 1 man Trips comedy show would own! I vote for this lol.



SledgeHammer_Shot said:


> *They should film Raw from Belfast*. Fuck all the flashy stuff. Go back to the old school house show looking sets for one night.


I agree all the way!

Everytime I read this thread it makes me laugh more and more. I just can't believe that they are fucking stranded here. It's nuts.

Ashleigh Rose, how did you get into the hotel? The security is usually pretty tight down there. I might call down myself after work and have a drink with the Raw roster lol. Never thought I'd be able to say that!


----------



## ROHfan5000 (Mar 23, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Regal was at the bar too and was very friendly! Koslov wasn't in Belfast at all... Masters and Henry were but they weren't at the bar.
> 
> For a funny picture in your head - John Cena was sitting on steps outside the hotel as we left, smoking a cigar with his cap on backwards while swaying back and forth. Hornswoggle was also with him, stumbling a little. Lol. I remember we shouted something lame like "we love you Cena!" or something as we got into a car and he shouted something back while taking his cap off... couldn't make it out, but it ended with "m'am!".
> 
> ...


Cena is a smoker?  ... seems like he still feels like hes back in 2004 with the whole hat backwards and all that shit lmao... if only WWE would give him more self-power and let him be the character he wants.. and not restrict his move-set like WWE have


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

looks like monday night raw will be the triple h show


----------



## datgurl8 (Jan 18, 2009)

If RAW does not make it. Most likely Smackdown will be on the show, and we could very well possibly get Triple H on the show. With some clips of RAW from Europe (if they are able to do this).

The WWE has not canceled the NJ show, my friend is going to it, and I know he will be pissed if that happened, lol. The fan's are going to get their money worth, so most likely SD will be in the building.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Regal was at the bar too and was very friendly! Koslov wasn't in Belfast at all... Masters and Henry were but they weren't at the bar.
> 
> For a funny picture in your head - John Cena was sitting on steps outside the hotel as we left, smoking a cigar with his cap on backwards while swaying back and forth. Hornswoggle was also with him, stumbling a little. Lol. I remember we shouted something lame like "we love you Cena!" or something as we got into a car and he shouted something back while taking his cap off... couldn't make it out, but it ended with "m'am!".
> 
> It doesn't look good for the wrestlers at all at the minute... looks like they might be stuck here for another night. I guess we'll be getting Smackdown on Monday? I just hope everything works out for them sooner rather than later and they get home safe.


You're damn lucky! I wish I knew they were going to the Hilton afterwards, I would have went for a few drinks there


----------



## hinton9 (Jan 26, 2009)

I think that Extreme Rules is WWE's biggest worry now. With the Smackdown roster back in the States they easily have enough star power in the country to keep the fans in NJ happy and to put on a good enough show for TV. 

But nobody knows when this things going to clear up, so theres an outside chance that the Raw roster could still be stuck in Belfast next Sunday. Then they really would be screwed.


----------



## datgurl8 (Jan 18, 2009)

After looking at the news and reading some articles online. The flights may not be able to open until at the earliest mid-week. Some are even saying 1 month. Things really are not looking good.

The best thing to do, to get back early as possible (depending on how long the delays are) is too take land transportation somewhere away from the UK, and take a plane to South America, going to North America. Based on what I read online.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I dont think there is any chance for it to go as far as Extreme Rules.

If it would be go that far, Just take a damn boat to Island and then a flight from there to the States. 

I see them find a way to get a flight on Tuesday. Most flight companies are testing their planes and see how they do in the weather, and so far no plane has detected anything harmfull from the ashes. Despite that the airport is close. So my guess is that a few airports will break out and start flying again, just on a little lower altitude then normal.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

I think Monday Night Smackdown is basically a given at this point. There's no sign of the ash disappearing whatsoever. I don't think it will go as far as Extreme Rules but there have been warnings that it could last another week so I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

OML said:


> And I bet u don't have any clue WTF u are talking about??? Obviously I am going why would I make that up who am I trying yo impress by lying the show is in jersey I love in ny ... And btw bc it us in uk don't mean shit cause last week raw wasn't good.
> 
> Btw who the fuck r u???


More like who the fuck are you :gun: Face it your gonna see a lame arse show on your *TV *without the raw roster


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

It will lead to longer matches if anything. I wont be surprised if they do a HHH/Jericho match and let it go 30 minutes or more


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Ashleigh Rose, how did you get into the hotel? The security is usually pretty tight down there. I might call down myself after work and have a drink with the Raw roster lol. Never thought I'd be able to say that!


They were actually fine with us coming in. We weren't wearing any WWE merchandise or anything so we probably just looked like hotel residents or something rather than fans. Lol.

They usually go around and tell people to leave if they aren't hotel residents at NIGHT time, but because we were drinking in the bar we were allowed to stay. I guess if you're giving them money then they don't care.


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

I cant wait to see how on earth they do this though, me personally would cancel the show in america and have it @ the 02 again they would sell out very quickly and at least they could have the raw roster on. They allready have all the equipment over here so why not? What i do hope for and this is a long shot HBK comes back to save the day even if he doesnt wrestle


----------



## Russ (Jan 16, 2006)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> You're damn lucky! I wish I knew they were going to the Hilton afterwards, I would have went for a few drinks there


Ashleigh should have told us Bert Tsong with a T, would have turned the Clio right round!

After meeting Charles Robinson last night it would be awesome if they got stuck in Belfast, anyone got any updates?


----------



## Exedor (Apr 18, 2010)

News:

In Germany serveral Airports opened up for a time slot of 4 hours. (4-8 p.m. GMT+1) After that the airports will close again because the second cloud happens to arrive. But as said on the news channel only flights to the east and northern Germany are available. There is absolutely no chance for flights to the west because the ash cloud is all over the western part of Europe. So no chance for the Raw stars to fly out over Germany.

And they also said that the vulcano is still spewing out ash all the time and no end in sight. 

So hopefully Monday night Smackdown


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

I think we can safely say the Raw roster aint getting back by Raw, so as anyone heard yet if the smackdown roster got back or not?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

adampreston2009 said:


> I think we can safely say the Raw roster aint getting back by Raw, so as anyone heard yet if the smackdown roster got back or not?


One ordeal is finally over...

Matt Hardy tweeted that the SmackDown roster had made it back to the US at about 1AM this morning. He also gave some insight into the travel that the crew had gone through:

*"Here's the deal-Wake up at 6 am Fri morn, prep, travel, & catch a train at 11 am (5 hrs) Uncomfortable train ride from Hannover, Germany to get the ONLY bus that would take us to Madrid, Spain (24 hrs) spent 18 torturous hours on that bus (42 hrs) to barely make our flight to the States which took almost 10 hrs (52 hrs) Clear customs, get to hotel and a bed took about 2 hrs (54 hrs total) Top that travel story guys!" *


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

adampreston2009 said:


> I think we can safely say the Raw roster aint getting back by Raw, so as anyone heard yet if the smackdown roster got back or not?


SD! roster is back - as tweeted by Jericho and Hardy.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

D.M.N. said:


> SD! roster is back - as tweeted by Jericho and Hardy.


So now they just need a plan for Raw... Either Smackdown and Raw air 'backwards' this week, with Smackdown heading for East Rutherford, or there's no Raw this week... or we get an extended superstars with whatever the hell TV-exposed talent they do have back in the US. IIRC, some of the roster is always left at home when they go overseas for reasons like this. It's usually jobbers, like Funaki, but just people they can throw a show up using. So we might see some Smackdown crew, most of NXT, some FCW guys and whatever Raw jobbers and Divas didn't make the trip.

Tough circumstances, but maybe it'll mean some agents have to lace up again and I'll get my Malenko-Danielson dream match.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I still find this highly exciting lol.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*The airspace ban has been moved again, to 7AM Monday local time, and the feeling is that the ban will probably not be lifted even then. Some experts predict it could last until midweek.

At this point WWE may start looking at ways of getting the Raw roster to southern Europe, where flights are unaffected.

As previously reported, it is expected that SmackDown wrestlers will appear on Raw on Monday night, and if the Raw crew can get back to the US in time they may appear on SmackDown.

Credit: PWInsider *


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I wouldnt be suprised to see Raw actually gain some viewers because of this. 

Because nobody knows, not even WWE, what the hell they will do on Monday. And its interesting to see what they will do.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

Malenko - Danielson Iron man match, there LoneShark and I came up with the first hour WWE you can handle the second.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Is Vince back in the states or with the Raw roster.

I assume he goes on the tours ?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

sillymunkee said:


> Malenko - Danielson Iron man match, there LoneShark and I came up with the first hour WWE you can handle the second.





Considering the love for Danielson around here, they would probably prefer a 10 out of 19 falls match instead.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Considering the love for Danielson around here, they would probably prefer a 10 out of 19 falls match instead.


Danielson and Malenko are two of the best ever, so I'd be down for that.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Is Vince back in the states or with the Raw roster.
> 
> I assume he goes on the tours ?


Just read on Gerweck.net that he and Shane were spotted at a Yankee's game in the US so it appears he didn't travel.

I'm actually really intrigued as to what they are gonna do tomorrow night, who knows, could even be an improvement.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You know this volcano might be the best thing for the WWE. We would be getting shows were you don't know what the hell is going to happen. It would bring some unpredictablity that the WWE has been sorely lacking and greatly needing.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Just wondering, if it is SmackDown talent on RAW and vice versa, where will the discussion threads go? SmackDown's in RAW's and RAW's in SmackDown's? 

Maybe they'll be named:

- Official 'Raw is SmackDown' Discussion Thread 4/19
- Ongoing Raw Spoilers - 4/23

EDIT: We'll also really be able to see who on the SD! roster actually gets heat and not 'canned' heat... and who gets cheers and not 'canned' cheers.


----------



## cm punk$$$ (Apr 1, 2008)

Maybe they could fly from Bergen, Norway to the US. The Norwegian airspace has opened from Bergen and north, they are considering to open OSL, Norways main airport. Norway is not very far away from UK so that is a possibility.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

cm punk$$$ said:


> Maybe they could fly from Bergen, Norway to the US. The Norwegian airspace has opened from Bergen and north, they are considering to open OSL, Norways main airport. Norway is not very far away from UK so that is a possibility.


Isn't Iceland right between Norway and the UK though?  Seems crazy that their airport will be opening. I just hope the wrestlers are safe.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

What amazes me is this: They put the Smackdown crew through 52 hours travel to get them home... Wouldn't it have been easier from Milan to, y'know, just fly EAST?


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

TheLoneShark said:


> What amazes me is this: They put the Smackdown crew through 52 hours travel to get them home... Wouldn't it have been easier from Milan to, y'know, just fly EAST?


That'd require several flights, surely?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Isn't Iceland right between Norway and the UK though?  Seems crazy that their airport will be opening. I just hope the wrestlers are safe.


not right between but would likely fly too close to Iceland


----------



## cm punk$$$ (Apr 1, 2008)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Isn't Iceland right between Norway and the UK though?  Seems crazy that their airport will be opening. I just hope the wrestlers are safe.


You would have to fly around Iceland, so the trip would be a little longer. I know that SAS, Scandinavian Airlines are trying to see they can fly from US to Norway at the moment.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

D.M.N. said:


> That'd require several flights, surely?


I make it Milan-Tokyo, Tokyo-LA. A total of about 14 hours... Or Vince could use the corporate jet...


----------



## adricule6 (Feb 6, 2008)

They could fly from Madrid, Spain. The airport is still open, though I doubt they'd get at NJ at time for the show.

Edit: Milan's airport is also closed.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

TheLoneShark said:


> I make it Milan-Tokyo, Tokyo-LA. A total of about 14 hours... Or Vince could use the corporate jet...


I'd put it closer to 20 hours cos they'd have to wait around for a few hours in Tokyo. Either way, better than what they're doing now.


----------



## cm punk$$$ (Apr 1, 2008)

TheLoneShark said:


> I make it Milan-Tokyo, Tokyo-LA. A total of about 14 hours... Or Vince could use the corporate jet...


The real problem is that it takes them over 14 hours just to get to Madrid, and then some 10 hours to Tokyo and another 10 back to US, so that means that they wont make it to RAW anyway. So they only real possibility is to fly from Norway to US. That trip will take around 9-10 hours and around 2-3 with boat from UK to Norway.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

All I can say is...I'm extremely excited for Monday Night Smackdown  Hopefully the RAW guys get home safely in the end though.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

You can say this in hindsight, but WWE were stuck in between a rock and a hard place, really. They (like everyone else) don't know how long this is/will take to clear and they've just been caught in the middle of it unfortunately.


----------



## FrankGrimes (Feb 3, 2008)

So the RAW guys are still in Belfast? Might drive up and see how they're getting on lol.

For tommorrow night, do they still have Triple H? Even if hes injured, he has to appear. And top Smackdown guys like Edge, jericho, swagger, rey and punk so they can still put on a good show.


----------



## cm punk$$$ (Apr 1, 2008)

Isn't it a possibility that the RAW crew wont make it back to a Tuesday taping, and if so they wont have a building to tape RAW and NXT.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

cm punk$$$ said:


> Isn't it a possibility that the RAW crew wont make it back to a Tuesday taping, and if so they wont have a building to tape RAW and NXT.


NXT is fine - Daniel Bryan tweeted saying he was in America... but ill, so whether he's been sent home from the tour, I don't know.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Hindsight says that they should have canceled the last house show in Ireland and sent them back home the same way they did for the Smackdown wrestlers.

I just hope everyone gets home safe though. At the end of the day they are still people too and I hope they get some type of rest in the next couple of days.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Monday Night SmackDown baby! Red gives way to blue!:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

My brother just texted saying the Raw crew are currently having dinner at TGI Fridays in Victoria Square here. Definitely looks like another night in Belfast.


----------



## kullervo (Jan 2, 2010)

ewrestlingnews-
Partial Source: The Wrestling Observer

The airspace ban has been moved again, to 7AM Monday local time, and the feeling is that the ban will probably not be lifted even then. Some experts predict it could last until midweek.

At this point WWE may start looking at ways of getting the RAW roster to southern Europe, where flights are unaffected.

As previously reported, it is expected that SmackDown! wrestlers will appear on RAW on Monday night, and if the RAW crew can get back to the US in time they may appear on SmackDown!.

This week's RAW is also the go-home show leading into the Extreme Rules PPV this Sunday night so this whole thing is obviously a huge mess right now.



not looking good, lol.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Amazing. I wonder what the USA Network people are thinking if they broadcast Smackdown essentially instead of RAW (as usual) come Monday. Could it actually raise legal issues or would the NBC/WWE agreement be vague to WWE performances in general thus making it a rare, one time event.


----------



## KeyserSoze (Sep 23, 2005)

That would actually be pretty interesting having the SD guys on Raw and the Raw guys on SD


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Repaint said:


> Amazing. I wonder what the USA Network people are thinking if they broadcast Smackdown essentially instead of RAW (as usual) come Monday. Could it actually raise legal issues or would the NBC/WWE agreement be vague to WWE performances in general thus making it a rare, one time event.


It has to be vague considering WWE can pretty much move anyone around at anytime to any brand. Plus the networks would understand since it's an act of nature keeping the Raw superstars from doing anything other then promos and vid packages. As long as there's new wrestling on Monday I don't think anyone will care.


----------



## cm punk$$$ (Apr 1, 2008)

KeyserSoze said:


> That would actually be pretty interesting having the SD guys on Raw and the Raw guys on SD


ecxept the fact that the Raw crew might not make it back to tape RAW, and that hopefully means two episodes of SD this week. The UK airspace ban is until 7 GET, and right now it seems like the ban will continue throughout Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## randy skalba (Jun 20, 2009)

Maryse has been tweeting people telling them there stuck there till AT LEAST monday.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

They aren't expecting to clear up until mid-week at the very earliest, so WWE's got bigger problems on their hands. They need to start finding a way to get the RAW guys to a place where they can get a flight out, like they did the SD! crew, or else they won't make it back in time for Extreme Rules on Sunday.


----------



## -Gazz (Oct 13, 2009)

At least Michael Cole won't be saying RAW is the longest running weekly episodic show in television history anymore.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

It's a strange situation and i don't really know what would be the best. I'm expecting an announcement too be made soon though.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

I wonder if the WWE could get them in before Friday and reschedule the Tuesday taping for a special live Smackdown featuring RAW at the Mohegan Sun. Just fill in Superstars & NXT with who they have now come Monday.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

-Gazz said:


> At least Michael Cole won't be saying RAW is the longest running weekly episodic show in television history anymore.


It will STILL be Monday Night Raw, no matter who is on the show.


----------



## cm punk$$$ (Apr 1, 2008)

SAS are going to fly from USA to Scandinavia today, so WWE should leisure a plane and fly from OSL to NJC


----------



## datgurl8 (Jan 18, 2009)

-Gazz said:


> At least Michael Cole won't be saying RAW is the longest running weekly episodic show in television history anymore.


What do you mean by that?

That we won't get to hear his voice. Or RAW will no loner be the "longest running weekly episodic show"? Because I'm more than sure RAW will be on, except the SD stars will probably be on the show, instead of the RAW crew.


----------



## randy skalba (Jun 20, 2009)

There no chance of them be stranded there untill after extreme rules lol..
Il put $ on it that they make it home sometime late tomorow night


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

randy skalba said:


> There no chance of them be stranded there untill after extreme rules lol..
> Il put $ on it that they make it home sometime late tomorow night


Well, how often is international air traffic stalled due to volcanic activity beneath the ice? You can't really predict this like the weather. We still haven't gotten that down to perfection.


----------



## cm punk$$$ (Apr 1, 2008)

If the other volcano on Island erupts, then ExR is in danger for the Raw crew, and it is 75 % chance of that happening.


----------



## Crossta (Dec 12, 2005)

Update 16:00hrs - 18 April


Ryanair, today (Sun 18th April) confirmed that based on current meteorological forecasts, and the continuing emission of volcanic ash into the atmosphere over Iceland, it has decided to cancel all scheduled flights to/from the UK, Ireland, Denmark, Finland, Norway, Sweden, Belgium, Holland, France, Germany, Poland and the Baltic States until 1300hrs on Wed 21 April


Flights Cancelled until 13:00hrs Wednesday 21 April

All flights to/from the UK are cancelled.

All flights to/from Ireland are cancelled

All flights to/from Denmark and Finland are cancelled.

All flights to/from Norway and Sweden are cancelled.

All flights to/from Belgium and Holland are cancelled.

All flights to/from France are cancelled.

All flights to/from Germany are cancelled.

All flights to /from Poland, Lithuania, Latvia are cancelled.

All flights to/from Northern Italy (Milan Bergamo, Turin, Verona Brescia, Treviso Venice, Trieste, Genoa, Bologna) are cancelled.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

What's the update on this?

I have tickets for tomorrow night..


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

EdgeHead103 said:


> What's the update on this?
> 
> I have tickets for tomorrow night..


Nothing officially announced yet, but expected to be heavily or all Smackdown roster in place of the RAW brand.


----------



## cm punk$$$ (Apr 1, 2008)

EdgeHead103 said:


> What's the update on this?
> 
> I have tickets for tomorrow night..


Update for Ryan air, but this probably means that other flight operating in the same area will be canceled. On a second note where are you travelling to?


----------



## zonaldino (Mar 21, 2010)

Don't worry, Extreme Rules will be on. They can use a ship, if they want.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

zonaldino said:


> Don't worry, Extreme Rules will be on. They can use a ship, if they want.


I think it's an overreaction to think they can't make Extreme Rules. I think enough travel can be made now to get flights to Japan and arrive in the West Coast U.S. and make the event from there.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

They're going to be stuck here until WEDNESDAY?  What the actual fuck.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

So basically were most likely gonna have 2 episodes of SD this week lol.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

The Haiti Kid said:


> So basically were most likely gonna have 2 episodes of SD this week lol.


I don't know about anyone else, but I'd actually be really happy with that


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

-Gazz said:


> At least Michael Cole won't be saying RAW is the longest running weekly episodic show in television history anymore.


Of course he will. Raw will be on the air tomorrow night. That is not in doubt.


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

Basically no one knows what is going to happen and it doesnt help that wwe wont put out any info, all we know is that raw stars are not getting back in time for raw or smackdown no chance at all. People have said about ships BUT one thing you may have to rememver is that all the ferrys from the UK are fully booked now up until wednesday night so they have no way of actually leaving the uk until thursday morning (unless airports open before) But this is going to be one of the best Raws in a long time as no one knows what is going to happen there, i still say bring hbk back and let him at least do a promo


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, it's good that RAW will still be airing tomorrow night. It will be different to see an all Smackdown version of RAW, but I think it could be good for Smackdown as I think alot of viewers mainly just watch RAW so seeing the Smackdown guys on RAW might get them to tune into Smackdown weekly. 

Probably not, but who knows, right? Anyways, this is just a huge mess unfortunately, but my main concern is that the RAW guys will get home safely in the end. If they can get the RAW wrestlers back in time for Friday night, just do a special live edition of Smackdown, with the RAW wrestlers, reversing the shows.


----------



## cm punk$$$ (Apr 1, 2008)

OSL is open and SAS planes bound for New York will depart from Oslo monday morning, so if WWE could get a plane from OSL to NYC they could be home sooner than later.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

^ WHAT does that mean? where are you getting that from? Does that mean they can be home in time for Raw? There is no way


----------



## Russ (Jan 16, 2006)

cm punk$$$ said:


> OSL is open and SAS planes bound for New York will depart from Oslo monday morning, so if WWE could get a plane from OSL to NYC they could be home sooner than later.


how do you get from Belfast to Oslo mate, seriously people need to stop posting tripe

They are in Belfast still

Their best bet is to bus or rail to Cork, to get a boat to Spain, the boat takes about 24 hours, then a train from the port to Madrid and a flight home, all this horsing around with Japan etc, are you on meow meow?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

there wont be 2 episodes of smackdown

they will have raw but it will basically be a roundup/best of show or possibly a wwe dvd documentary


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

hmm they said this about gary linker not being on match of the day and he was so i think they will make it
stupid fuckin ash cloud
loadsss of people i know are stuck


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

Russ said:


> how do you get from Belfast to Oslo mate, seriously people need to stop posting tripe
> 
> They are in Belfast still
> 
> Their best bet is to bus or rail to Cork, to get a boat to Spain, the boat takes about 24 hours, then a train from the port to Madrid and a flight home, all this horsing around with Japan etc, are you on meow meow?


Like i said mate, all the boats are full until wednesday leaving the UK and ireland  So no go for them there, at this rate and i mean this they will be lucky to get back by next weekend


----------



## cm punk$$$ (Apr 1, 2008)

Russ said:


> how do you get from Belfast to Oslo mate, seriously people need to stop posting tripe
> 
> They are in Belfast still
> 
> Their best bet is to bus or rail to Cork, to get a boat to Spain, the boat takes about 24 hours, then a train from the port to Madrid and a flight home, all this horsing around with Japan etc, are you on meow meow?


Yes, i know that they are in Belfast, but that would be the best and fastest route home to the US.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

It's simple, people. RAW *will not* be canceled, it will still air tomorrow night on USA and the event will still take place at the Izod Center in New Jersey.

However, the show is not going to feature many of the stars on the RAW roster. They are stuck trying to get back to the States. Instead, WWE is going to use the SmackDown roster and guys that did not go on the tour to fill the show and will most likely run a "SmackDown invades RAW" edition of the show and get the RAW guys into a studio wherever they are to film segments to hype Extreme Rules and further the storylines.

If the guys can get back by Tuesday, they will probably use guys from RAW on SmackDown this week so that both shows get a go-home show for the PPV on Sunday. If not, SmackDown gets an extra two hours of build for their feuds this week.

It's very simple: RAW, SmackDown, Superstars, and NXT will all still air on TV this week and be new shows, and the live events where they are being taped will go on. They just may have different talent from different brands this week due to the travel issues.

Cena, Orton, Batista, Sheamus, and ShowMiz, just to name a few, aren't going to make it back for RAW and will appear via taped segments most likely. Bret Hart and Triple H are in the US, so you will see them on RAW in the arena most likely.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Well, we STILL don't know what'll happen. Smackdown guys made it back sure, but that hasn't guaranteed a thing and the WWE hasn't addressed the issue.


----------



## Russ (Jan 16, 2006)

adampreston2009 said:


> Like i said mate, all the boats are full until wednesday leaving the UK and ireland  So no go for them there, at this rate and i mean this they will be lucky to get back by next weekend


Just managed to get to the final payment screen on a ferry leaving cork for france tomorrow ....


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

well does this mean they will tape NXT tmrw before Monday Night Smackdown.. if so that is pretty cool tbh


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Repaint said:


> Well, we STILL don't know what'll happen. Smackdown guys made it back sure, but that hasn't guaranteed a thing and the WWE hasn't addressed the issue.


That is patently absurd. Of course they have "addressed the issue," just not to the public. People are getting their panties in a bunch because they aren't giving us updates on the internal workings of the company, nor should they. There is no reason why we would should know in advance about what will happen tomorrow night any more than we should every other week.



OML said:


> well does this mean they will tape NXT tmrw before Monday Night Smackdown.. if so that is pretty cool tbh


Maybe after Raw. If they do it before, the arena will be empty.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

ax&smash said:


> That is patently absurd. Of course they have "addressed the issue," just not to the public. People are getting their panties in a bunch because they aren't giving us updates on the internal workings of the company. Why should they? There is no reason why we would should know in advance about what will happen tomorrow night any more than we should every other week.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe after Raw. If they do it before, the arena will be empty.


If NXT is taped tomorrow, it'll go first actually. If they do a live show then announce to stick around for the much lower rated show after the live broadcast, THEN you'll have a lot of empty seats.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I bet Finlay and Hornswoggle are happy if they are with the RAW crew


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Repaint said:


> If NXT is taped tomorrow, it'll go first actually. If they do a live show then announce to stick around for the much lower rated show after the live broadcast, THEN you'll have a lot of empty seats.


But the arena will be full at 7:00 for an announced start time of 8:15. Right.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

ax&smash said:


> But the arena will be full at 7:00 for an announced start time of 8:15. Right.


People will be let in to see the taping before the live broadcast. Whenever NXT or it's previous Tuesday evening counterpart, ECW, was to be taped, it went BEFORE Smackdown and sometimes RAW.


----------



## Nithas (Dec 15, 2008)

Repaint said:


> People will be let in to see the taping before the live broadcast. Whenever NXT or it's previous Tuesday evening counterpart, ECW, was to be taped, it went BEFORE Smackdown and sometimes RAW.


But how are people supposed to know that NXT will be taped?


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Nithas said:


> But how are people supposed to know that NXT will be taped?


Exactly. (btw, Repaint, the answer to the question is: they won't know. Thus, empty arena.)



Repaint said:


> People will be let in to see the taping before the live broadcast. Whenever NXT or it's previous Tuesday evening counterpart, ECW, was to be taped, it went BEFORE Smackdown and sometimes RAW.


I'm aware that secondary shows are usually taped prior to Raw/SD, but those are advertised. There is a difference. You can open the doors whenever you want, but it doesn't mean people will show up for something that was unadvertised.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Nithas said:


> But how are people supposed to know that NXT will be taped?


That's where the WWE addressing the issue, more specifically, the PUBLIC helps out. As of this moment, we don't what they're doing on Monday night. There could be refunds for a later date, a special Smackdown presentation with NXT/Superstars tapings. Until they announce it, we don't know, everyone's just guessing right now. If it's a live Smackdown with tapings, they'll bump up the admission time for the extra time needed.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Repaint said:


> That's where the WWE addressing the issue, more specifically, the PUBLIC helps out. As of this moment, we don't what they're doing on Monday night. There could be refunds for a later date, a special Smackdown presentation with NXT/Superstars tapings. Until they announce it, everyone's just guessing right now.


And, back to the whole point. WWE isn't stupid. If they needed to tell us what will happen tomorrow, they would. 

As it is, I repeat: People are getting their panties in a bunch because they aren't giving us updates on the internal workings of the company, nor should they. There is no reason why we would should know in advance about what will happen tomorrow night any more than we should every other week.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

ax&smash said:


> And, back to the whole point. WWE isn't stupid. If they needed to tell us what will happen tomorrow, they would.
> 
> As it is, I repeat: People are getting their panties in a bunch because they aren't giving us updates on the internal workings of the company, nor should they. There is no reason why we would should know in advance about what will happen tomorrow night any more than we should every other week.


They NEED to address the public with their plans so people know when to be there. It's a guarantee if the audience walks in during the show due to misinformation, you'll have a lot of pissed off fans.


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

Anyone got any updated tweets yet? there the only way were going to get info on whats going on


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

ax&smash said:


> And, back to the whole point. WWE isn't stupid. If they needed to tell us what will happen tomorrow, they would.
> 
> As it is, I repeat: People are getting their panties in a bunch because they aren't giving us updates on the internal workings of the company, nor should they. There is no reason why we would should know in advance about what will happen tomorrow night any more than we should every other week.


The people who have tickets to tomorrow's show would beg to differ.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

Well, I am going to the show tomorrow.

I payed to SEE RAW guys, not SD.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

^ Yea i agree. I am mean i am going through alot to get there, buses and trains the least they can do is confirm there is still a show.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Repaint said:


> They NEED to address the public with their plans so people know when to be there. It's a guarantee if the audience walks in during the show due to misinformation, you'll have a lot of pissed off fans.


I think most people are intelligent enough to know (although WF isn't evidence of it: see above) that you show up at the advertised time unless told otherwise, and I do know the WWE is smart enough to announce a different start time if the situation arises. Unless the start time changes, there is no need to tell the public anything about what it going to happen.



EdgeHead103 said:


> Well, I am going to the show tomorrow.
> 
> I payed to SEE RAW guys, not SD.


Oh well. You also paid to see a card that is subject to change.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

If the worst came to the absolute worst, they could just do a show with whoever didn't travel. Including FCW guys and legends. 

Either way, if I know Vinnie Mac, the show must go on.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Sucks that's they're still stuck but what can they do?...Still, I hope they make it back eventually. But at the same time, I'm looking forward to Monday Night Smackdown which is appearing more likely to happen. Should make for a good show. I also guess HHH's neck injury was a blessing in disguise, because now he'll be able to show up at RAW if that's the case.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> If the worst came to the absolute worst, they could just do a show with whoever didn't travel. Including FCW guys and legends.
> 
> Either way, if I know Vinnie Mac, the show must go on.


What are you talking about? The SD guys are home, and through the magic of television, some of the Raw guys may be on the show too.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Do we have a list of the Raw roster that are not on the tour? Below's the full list of the roster, in red are the stars that are in Ireland and will not be live on Raw tomorrow (removed Divas as they only take up a small portion of the show, plus not many by the looks of things went onto the tour) :

- Big Show
- Carlito (not on any house show, last appearance on 4/12 Raw, presumably back in USA)
- Chavo Guerrero
- Chris Masters
- Christian
- Cody Rhodes
- Evan Bourne
- Hornswoggle
- John Cena
- Kofi Kingston
- Mark Henry
- Maryse
- MVP
- Primo
- Randy Orton
- Santino Marella
- Sheamus
- Ted DiBiase
- The Miz
- Triple H
- Vladimir Kozlov
- William Regal
- Yoshi Tatsu
- Zack Ryder

_Source: Twitter, House Show Results_

The talent in black will be free. Correct me if there are any mistakes.

Batista is also on the tour, but not listed above as he is on the SmackDown roster list on WWE.com. Note: Bret Hart appears according to the 4/15 results to be touring with the SD! guys, so is probably back in the USA now. NXT guys don't go on tour, so presumably all back in USA as well.


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 11, 2010)

What Raw guys didn't tour?. Just thinking whether they can use it as a story. Shame the next PPV isn't Bragging Rights 

People are saying have 2 smackdowns or smackdown invade Raw but is there a SD house show going on? There was on tour on the monday night

I think they will just use HHH in something. Maybe have Punk, Edge or Jericho crossing over then have the likes of Mark Henry,Chris Masters(they may have toured just going on the Raw I attended) etc having a few matches

This is Vinny mac we are talking about. Raw is his baby. The show will go on somehow i would imagine


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Rhodes is in Europe with them unless he travelled back. He was at a few live events.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't see why anyone is making a big deal about this. 

First, RAW will air no matter what, it just most likely will feature Smackdown superstars. It's been mentioned in this thread before, but they could say Smackdown superstars are invading RAW one week before the draft and, say the RAW superstars get back in time for them to at least do a live edition of Smackdown on Friday, they could say the RAW superstars are invading Smackdown days before the draft. This makes both RAW and Smackdown interesting this week. 

Second, if there's any change in the start time for the show tomorrow, say it starts earlier, the WWE will send out a notice, and all the fans that have tickets for the show will know about it. I'm betting NXT and Superstars will be taped before RAW tomorrow night, so as to ensure those shows will air this week. 

Worst case scenario, RAW is postponed tomorrow, but I highly doubt that will happen.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

so santino will be there!!!! Hooray, I wish they could have just took the main guys yesterday and drive them to wherever and fly them out but i guess it aint an option


----------



## jj2812 (Feb 1, 2010)

^^ The Miz was with Smackdown if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

NO U HAVE TO BE JOKING ABOUT MIZ!! IF HE IS THERE I WOULD GO NUTS!!!

but tbh he was with raw i am pretty sure


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 11, 2010)

Miz did the tues taping of SD then carried on the Raw tour.


----------



## cm punk$$$ (Apr 1, 2008)

jj2812 said:


> ^^ The Miz was with Smackdown if I'm not mistaken...


I believe he is with RAW, according to his twitter


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

yea his twitter says he is still stuck there


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 11, 2010)

I guess if they have HHH and Bret headlining.Maybe bring Jericho over to do something they could then say some of the Raw roster get the chance to impress before the draft. Can't see the crowd being into that though! Also Vince isn't on tour he may turn up . Hell I bet even 'Taker will have gotten a phone call

I bet tours are always 2-3 weeks before a PPV/Draft just in case of shit like this happening


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

_jericho's theme goes off_

jericho: "incase you parasites haven't noticed i am a smackdown superstar on a RAW brand and that is because the RAW superstars are still stuck in god knows where because they're losers. i of course am a leader and put all of the smackdown superstars on my back, even that lying hypocritical tapeworm edge, and carried them back to the states without sleep for over 50 hours nonstop. it wasn't even possible but i, chris jericho, found a way and that is because i am the best in the world at what i do today."


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

^ LMAO that would be amazing


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 11, 2010)

Would go with Jericho's "I'm carrying the company" gimmick. You can imagine "you parasites cheered when I got thrown off Raw but now I'm here to save you all"


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

It's very unfortunate that it now looks like there's zero chance the Raw guys will make it back in time, especially since it's the go home show for the PPV. In a way, the show did get a little more interesting as I'm sure even they have no idea what they're going to do on tomorrow's show currently, though that could end up being a really, really bad thing. I'm hoping this doesn't mean they're going to do more stuff with the guest hosts. I really wasn't looking forward to these ones.

It would have been nice if the Raw writers were stuck over there too so the Smackdown crew would be in charge of that as well.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

In a way, I wish SD was still overseas too. Harsh, but as I'll watch "24" over RAW anyways, I'd really be intrigued to see how Vince puts on a show in the States with his guys all still stuck in Europe. Partially true now, but not as restricting. Still going to be something very different as it were.


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

D.M.N. said:


> Do we have a list of the Raw roster that are not on the tour? Below's the full list of the roster, in red are the stars that are in Ireland and will not be live on Raw tomorrow (removed Divas as they only take up a small portion of the show, plus not many by the looks of things went onto the tour) :
> 
> - Big Show
> - Carlito (not on any house show, last appearance on 4/12 Raw, presumably back in USA)
> ...


 Cody Rhodes was at the Liverpool raw house show in a handicap match against Orton wearing a helmet.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

wych said:


> Cody Rhodes was at the Liverpool raw house show in a handicap match against *Orton wearing a helmet.*


Why was he wearing a helmet


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

PhilThePain said:


> Why was he wearing a helmet


I think it was reported elsewhere as headgear (like Rick Steiner's) as to sell his Wrestlemania punt.


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> _jericho's theme goes off_
> 
> jericho: "incase you parasites haven't noticed i am a smackdown superstar on a RAW brand and that is because the RAW superstars are still stuck in god knows where because they're losers. i of course am a leader and put all of the smackdown superstars on my back, even that lying hypocritical tapeworm edge, and carried them back to the states without sleep for over 50 hours nonstop. it wasn't even possible but i, chris jericho, found a way and that is because i am the best in the world at what i do today."


I can so imagine that with Jericho's voice.


----------



## Ian Carlisle (May 31, 2009)

If they leave now they can get to frankfurt by monday afternoon, flights out of frankfurt are avabile at the moment


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

wych said:


> Cody Rhodes was at the Liverpool raw house show in a handicap match against Orton wearing a helmet.





PhilThePain said:


> Why was he wearing a helmet


Absurdly bad syntax followed by an utter inability to think about what was meant and why. Go WF!


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Can't believe some people are actually complaining about all of this. Maybe the whiners can do us all a favour and stand on whatever volcano blew up to voice their frustrations there?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Jim Ross has a new entry on his website, this time talking about WWE's travel problems in Europe, Strikeforce and more.
*
"I am anxiously awaiting Monday Night Raw because it appears that the Raw crew will be unable to make it to New Jersey in time for the event if the Weather Channel is accurate in their report that air space throughout Europe is still closed. One would assume that means nothing is landing and certainly nothing is taking off until weather conditions improve. The good news is that the Smackdown crew arrived in Newark late Saturday night around 2 a.m. Eastern time so there will be plenty of available bodies to produce an entertaining, 2 hour TV show."*


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

If it ends up a Smackdown takeover, wonder how the audience (those that don't know of the travel woes the WWE faced) would react if the Smackdown intro is played before everything else?


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Cody Rhodes wasn't at either Belfast show, nor was he at the hotel in general. He's definitely in the USA right now.

No more updates from any of the Raw stars who are stuck here, besides this one from Evan Bourne - 



> findevan Go cardinals! Mets = pondscum
> 34 minutes ago via mobile web


^ No news there. 

They were having dinner at TGI Fridays in the city centre today at around 5.30pm... and I've noticed that none of them have been tweeting anything after this time (besides that Evan one). 

There are a couple of television studios nearby the restaurant in our city... _could_ they possibly be filming backstage segments? I honestly wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey Ashleigh, a couple friends and i were gonna go down to the hotel but wer thinkin' it's maybe too late as the bar might close early being Sunday and all so we've decided to go tomorro night if they're still here which they could possibly be! lol I actually love the fact that is like a big thing and it's Belfast of all places! Haha tis quite cool. I just hope they decide to go storm cinema tomorro so i can serve them they're popcorn!


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

LOL well anyone got any updates this is getting funnier by the minute, what would be even funnier if they dont make back in time for the ppv then what? this could turn out to be one of the funniest weeks in wwe ever.... bring back hbk this week i say, im sure he would come and help out


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Hey Ashleigh, a couple friends and i were gonna go down to the hotel but wer thinkin' it's maybe too late as the bar might close early being Sunday and all so we've decided to go tomorro night if they're still here which they could possibly be! lol I actually love the fact that is like a big thing and it's Belfast of all places! Haha tis quite cool. I just hope they decide to go storm cinema tomorro so i can serve them they're popcorn!


Haha, awesome!! I'd love to go back again like, was so much fun. My niece and I are still buzzing from last night since we got to meet a bunch of them in the hotel bar!

I agree though, the more news we find out about them being stranded here is just unreal. :| Obviously I'd like them to get home safe and sound as soon as possible, but just knowing that they are merely a 15 minute bus ride away from my house is still too exciting to handle.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

They should have an episode full of backstage vignettes. 

I'd watch.


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

Im coming to Belfast tomorrow so they better be there lol


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

was going to say what they should do is film hhh attacking shaemus or other way round but obvisily they cant do that so i see them maybe filming Batista laying into Cena and showing it tomorrow night


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Just spoke to a friend on MSN who works at Gatwick Airport (UK) and it appears no flights will leave the UK until Wednesday. Take from it what you will..


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Miz has started tweeting again in the past few minutes... but he's just retweeting people, no news or updates.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Well, they get to rest up some. Hope the trip back isn't as rough as the one the Smackdown crew had.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

> mikethemiz Should be home however I'm stuck in belfast while waiting I saw clash of the titans it was ok. Then saw kick-ass n it kicked ass.
> half a minute ago via UberTwitter


Okay, so THAT'S why they haven't tweeted all night. Lol. Looks like they just saw two movies...


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

It sucks that they are all stuck over there, but I would mark if it was a live Smackdown. Jericho and Punk on tomorrow's show would be great.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

> mikethemiz Doesn't this volcano know I have to be at raw to see bret hart tell the world that showmiz is the greatest tag team of all time. Not good
> 2 minutes ago via UberTwitter


^ LOL.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Okay, so THAT'S why they haven't tweeted all night. Lol. Looks like they just saw two movies...


I wonder if they went to Storm!


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> I wonder if they went to Storm!


I think they would have went to the Odeon in Victoria Square, since they were at a restaurant there beforehand!

More tweets keep coming...



> EveMarieTorres No news yet on our return ;-( Missing home in a big way. But at least we are safe.





> EveMarieTorres But, on a brighter note, did a little shopping today and a bunch of us went to watch Kiss-Ass. It was definitely self-explanitory! So good!


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm actually hyped for tomorrow night's RAW. It should be a bit unpredictable.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Kiss-Ass? Funny movie idea there.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Kick-Ass was an awesome film. I saw it yesterday. It was completely original and just great.


----------



## cebbens (Jun 26, 2007)

Restrictions on flights across UK controlled airspace will remain in place until at least 7pm tomorrow, it on the sky news website


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I think they would have went to the Odeon in Victoria Square, since they were at a restaurant there beforehand!
> 
> More tweets keep coming...


Lol this whole thing is immense!


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like there will essentially be 2 episodes of Smackdown this week and the RAW crew should be back in time for Extreme Rules. Am I right?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

erikstans07 said:


> Looks like there will essentially be 2 episodes of Smackdown this week and the RAW crew should be back in time for Extreme Rules. Am I right?


Yeah, hopefully. No final Raw buildup for Extreme Rules that's all.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

I thought edges chin stretches from the uk to america, why can't they just walk along that?


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

tomkim4 said:


> I thought edges chin stretches from the uk to america, why can't they just walk along that?


:lmao


----------



## TCO200 (Apr 18, 2008)

They should film a load of stuff in an empty arena, assuming they still have the stage and ring set up with them


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

tomkim4 said:


> I thought edges chin stretches from the uk to america, why can't they just walk along that?




Because everyone would rather walk across on Triple H's nose.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

erikstans07 said:


> Looks like there will essentially be 2 episodes of Smackdown this week and the RAW crew should be back in time for Extreme Rules. Am I right?


Maybe. We'll have to wait and see. So far we know nothing officially, except that the SD guys are in Jersey and the Raw guys are in Belfast. Time will tell.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

It's quite funny how people actually think of this "empty arena" non-sense. RAW, nXt and SD! will all be on this week, just with different crews (in terms of Raw and SD). 

I, btw, hope that some nXt guys and unused wrestlers get larger matches as "fillers" than usual so people can actually see how good they are.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I think they've pretty much got Triple H, Primo, Zack Ryder, Yoshi Tatsu, possibly the cast of MacGruber, Smackdown and NXT's roster and that's about it, since they've not been at any house shows or on last weeks Raw.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Gin said:


> It's quite funny how people actually think of this "empty arena" non-sense. RAW, nXt and SD! will all be on this week, just with different crews (in terms of Raw and SD).


The empty arena talk was a result of one person's notion that they should tape NXT prior to Raw without notifying people of the time change. Pay attention much?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Gin said:


> It's quite funny how people actually think of this "empty arena" non-sense. RAW, nXt and SD! will all be on this week, just with different crews (in terms of Raw and SD).
> 
> I, btw, hope that some nXt guys and unused wrestlers get larger matches as "fillers" than usual so people can actually see how good they are.


Yeah, like have any combo of Katie, Jillian, Natalya, Beth, Mickie or Gail and give them like 10 mins ring time!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I swear this thing just gets funnier and funnier lol. Got home from work and was going to head down to the hotel but decided it was too late. Turns out, a friend of Chris22 and I is sitting down there having a drink with Kofi and Seamus right now FFS! We are definitely going to head down tomorrow night for a drink. Who knows, maybe they will put Raw on the screens in the bar and we can all sit and watch it together lol.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

ax&smash said:


> The empty arena talk was a result of one person's notion that they should tape NXT prior to Raw without notifying people of the time change. Pay attention much?


There is more than one person talking about this crap. I paid enough attention to notice that.



Chris22 said:


> Yeah, like have any combo of Katie, Jillian, Natalya, Beth, Mickie or Gail and give them like 10 mins ring time!


You're such a clever man, congratulations. Really. Maybe I'd like a proper match with Carlito, Daniel Bryan or something similar for a change. But I dunno, that could only be me. :side:


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I fucking wished I lived In Belfast lol.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> I swear this thing just gets funnier and funnier lol. Got home from work and was going to head down to the hotel but decided it was too late. Turns out, a friend of Chris22 and I is sitting down there having a drink with Kofi and Seamus right now FFS! We are definitely going to head down tomorrow night for a drink. Who knows, maybe they will put Raw on the screens in the bar and we can all sit and watch it together lol.


Nice. I hope your wish becomes true. Is your friend also a wrestling fan? What did they talk about?


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> I swear this thing just gets funnier and funnier lol. Got home from work and was going to head down to the hotel but decided it was too late. Turns out, a friend of Chris22 and I is sitting down there having a drink with Kofi and Seamus right now FFS! We are definitely going to head down tomorrow night for a drink. Who knows, maybe they will put Raw on the screens in the bar and we can all sit and watch it together lol.


I'm tempted to go tomorrow night! I wouldn't want to seem stalkerish though, maybe the wrestlers just want some peace and quiet, or maybe not!


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Take some pictures of it if the WWE guys are okay with it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> I fucking wished I lived In Belfast lol.


For once in my life I'm happy that I do lol. Volcano, please keep erupting so they are still here tomorrow night because I am so fucking going to the hotel.

EDIT @ AlcoholicA LFC - I don't want to come off as stalkerish either but what the fuck, this is a once in a lifetime chance. Any other time security is so tight you would never be able to get in. I'd rather come off as a stalker to somebody I'm probably never going to speak to again than sit and kick myself over not going lol.

@Gin - He was talking about the cruiserweight division lol.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> For once in my life I'm happy that I do lol. Volcano, please keep erupting so they are still here tomorrow night because I am so fucking going to the hotel.


To be honest I don't know what I would say anyway.

I'd probably go all shy lol.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> To be honest I don't know what I would say anyway.
> 
> I'd probably go all shy lol.


"You have to start with "hello"".

Whoever knows where the quote is from gets 100.000 credits.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I haven't got a clue lol.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Gin said:


> There is more than one person talking about this crap. I paid enough attention to notice that.


I didn't say there was only one person _talking about it_. You people make my head hurt.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm surprised that the Hilton security actually let people, who aren't staying, into the bar while the wrestlers are there.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Is it sad to admit I'm actually more excited about this whole Volcano/WWE stuff than tonight's TNA lockdown lol.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

With them scraping the bottom of the barrel for matches, I can't wait to see the Superstars card.
Kung Fu Naki vs IRS
Vance Archer vs Tyler Reks
Slam Master J and Jimmy Yang Wang vs Goldust and Finlay
Dean Malenko vs Mike Knox

BOOK IT


----------



## Zombiekid29 (Oct 8, 2007)

How dare you call Mike Knox and Mike Knox bottom of the barrel...


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, WHAT'S THE POINT OF LIVING?? :sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:



> the dudebusters are still stuck in switzerland.
> 
> 21 minutes ago via web


why are they traveling with RAW??


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> I'm surprised that the Hilton security actually let people, who aren't staying, into the bar while the wrestlers are there.


Well, i guess if you're buying drinks then it's fine but my mate just called and said they've closed the bar to non-guests so it should be fine to go and sit. He's trying to make his half pint last as long as it can lol!


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, WHAT'S THE POINT OF LIVING?? :sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:


Guess they'll have to shoot 3 pointers in a foreign driveway. Hope someone there has a basketball for them to practice with.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*As noted earlier, Douglas Williams is also stuck in the UK, so his match for Lockdown tonight is up in the air.

WrestlingExposed.com.*

LOL.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, WHAT'S THE POINT OF LIVING?? :sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:
> 
> 
> 
> why are they traveling with RAW??


The SmackDown guys are home, wtf are they doing in Switzerland lol?!


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

^ In the bar last night. JUST SAYIN'.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> ^ In the bar last night. JUST SAYIN'.


Wow, lucky you.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

WTF is that burning on Orton's chest lol.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> ^ In the bar last night. JUST SAYIN'.


Well fucking jealous! haha but that's gonna be me tomoro night hopefully!


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice.  Is Orton nicer than people claim him to be?


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> ^ In the bar last night. JUST SAYIN'.


Did you hit that?


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

The Haiti Kid said:


> WTF is that burning on Orton's chest lol.


Nike.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> ^ In the bar last night. JUST SAYIN'.


Ahhhhhhh! You fucking bitch lol. That's an awesome pic though. What a memory. They better fucking be here tomorrow night now. I'm more excited about that than Raw atm and I'm pretty darn excited for Raw!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> ^ In the bar last night. JUST SAYIN'.


Why's that logo glowing? He looks like Metallo with the kryptonite heart in his chest. :argh:


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Does Orton ever smile.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> WTF is that burning on Orton's chest lol.


I believe it's a Nike logo.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Does Orton ever smile.


It has to be an in-character picture. If he smiled, he'd probably ruin it.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Does Orton ever smile.


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> ^ In the bar last night. JUST SAYIN'.


Nice pic and holy shit and the logo.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> The SmackDown guys are home, wtf are they doing in Switzerland lol?!


i have no clue smackdown brand is in newark, raw brand is in belfast, and they're in switzerland, wth


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

erikstans07 said:


>


Ok I prefer him not to smile lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Does Orton ever smile.




fpalm

EDIT ~ Ah, fuck. I got beat to it when I was searching. :lmao


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fuck, after seeing the picture of you with Orton, I might just have to hop in a taxi to the Hilton tomorrow night


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i have no clue smackdown brand is in newark, raw brand is in belfast, and they're in switzerland, wth


:lmao They left the DudeBusters in Switzerland!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WWE must have forgotten they were on the roster.


----------



## Russ (Jan 16, 2006)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> ^ In the bar last night. JUST SAYIN'.


nice one, if they are still here tomorrow I think we will go down, dress nice, have a beer in the bar.

Went down earlier to see who was about, there was some Cena mark in a silly orange tshirt in the lobby!


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> ^ In the bar last night. JUST SAYIN'.


Very nice picture, what were they like?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> WWE must have forgotten they were on the roster.


impossible, they're not gonna forget their future star in baretta like that.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> impossible, they're not gonna forget their future star in baretta like that.


Agreed.


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

Just recieved a e-mail from my mum lol she and my family are stuck in america were due home on thursday and they have been told over there its going to be thursday at the earliest that they can get a flight, as they have been informed the ban will go onto wednesday night and that is just at the moment, if i was wwe i would start thinking of a way to get them back in time for sunday as flights wont be a option


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

He was actually nice, not an asshole at all. REALLY chilled out and laid back. He was acting a little peculiar when they returned from the arena I remember. The buses pulled up to the side of the hotel and security and staff were getting the wrestlers to enter through some kind of back/side door, rather than through the front entrance into the lobby (where fans were waiting). We went outside and looked round though, and Randy looked towards us then grabbed his cases and made his way round to the front, despite staff telling him to go round back. He was actually the only wrestler out of the entire group to enter through the front door, no idea why.

When he got inside he was grinning like the fucking cheshire cat or something... he looked EXTREMELY happy for some reason, and nodded at the fans calling his name though didn't stop to sign or for pictures or anything. We asked him for a photo though and he grinned as he continued to walk and replied - "I'm gonna be drinkin' tonight, so I'll see you in the bar..." 

JACKPOT.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> He was actually nice, not an asshole at all. REALLY chilled out and laid back. He was acting a little peculiar when they returned from the arena I remember. The buses pulled up to the side of the hotel and security and staff were getting the wrestlers to enter through some kind of back/side door, rather than through the front entrance into the lobby (where fans were waiting). We went outside and looked round though, and *Randy looked towards us then grabbed his cases and made his way round to the front,* despite staff telling him to go round back. He was actually the only wrestler out of the entire group to enter through the front door, no idea why.
> 
> *When he got inside he was grinning like the fucking cheshire cat or something... he looked EXTREMELY happy for some reason, and nodded at the fans calling his name though didn't stop to sign or for pictures or anything. We asked him for a photo though and he grinned as he continued to walk and replied - "I'm gonna be drinkin' tonight, so I'll see you in the bar..." *
> 
> JACKPOT.


Either he was high or he wanted IN YOUR PANTS.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I recommend they get a boat.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

erikstans07 said:


> Either he was high or he wanted IN YOUR PANTS.


He actually seemed stoned as fuck in the bar. He was really chilled out... almost too much. Lol. It took him like an hour and a half to arrive at the bar also, the likes of Cena, Ted, Christian, Sheamus, etc had arrived and been there ages before he got there.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> impossible, they're not gonna forget their future star in baretta like that.


It's called a JOKE. K thx. 

Future star? Not from anything I've seen, he certainly doesn't look like a star.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I thought Baretta/Croft were Joey Matthews and Christian York come back in a timemachine.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> He was actually nice, not an asshole at all. REALLY chilled out and laid back. He was acting a little peculiar when they returned from the arena I remember. The buses pulled up to the side of the hotel and security and staff were getting the wrestlers to enter through some kind of back/side door, rather than through the front entrance into the lobby (where fans were waiting). We went outside and looked round though, and Randy looked towards us then grabbed his cases and made his way round to the front, despite staff telling him to go round back. He was actually the only wrestler out of the entire group to enter through the front door, no idea why.
> 
> When he got inside he was grinning like the fucking cheshire cat or something... he looked EXTREMELY happy for some reason, and nodded at the fans calling his name though didn't stop to sign or for pictures or anything. We asked him for a photo though and he grinned as he continued to walk and replied - "I'm gonna be drinkin' tonight, so I'll see you in the bar..."
> 
> JACKPOT.


Jackpot Indeed! Holy Fuck lol!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> He actually seemed stoned as fuck in the bar. He was really chilled out... almost too much. Lol. It took him like an hour and a half to arrive at the bar also, the likes of Cena, Ted, Christian, Sheamus, etc had arrived and been there ages before he got there.


:hb :hb :hb :hb

woop woop Christian is hanging around with main eventers


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Looks like Ashleigh is gonna get to see Orton's Viper.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

EvoLution™ said:


> Looks like Ashleigh is gonna get to see Orton's Viper.


Or she's already saw it lol!


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

I think Hornswoggle has had a beer or two, he's getting all emotional.

_wwehornswoggle 
@THETOMMYDREAMER god i have missed you buddy_


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> ^ In the bar last night. JUST SAYIN'.


Randy Orton is...Iron Man!


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

You've got to think in hindsight they should have probably cancelled the Belfast shows and headed down to Spain like the SD crew. Going back into the trouble area just doesn't make much sense. This was always going to be the result. 

Iceland have alot to answer for. First they screw up the world economy, take Europe's money and then don't pay it back. Now they're blanketing the very countries they took the money off in volcanic ash and screwing up the European economy for a second time.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

From Tommy Dreamer's twitter.

"I just got the call I am headed back to the Izod Center the big rematch winner gets there job back me vs the WOO WOO Guy on RAW tomorrow"

Dreamer/Ryder back on Raw?


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Raw should be pretty interesting, anyway... Depending how many Smackdown guys they use - SD usually work a house show on Mondays, don't they? - we might see some legends and agents forced to lace 'em up. If only they could talk Shawn into an emergency, one night only appearance. Steamboat is a Smackdown agent, too, iirc. Steamboat vs. Daniel Bryan? Yes please. Goldust will probably get a call too, and I still expect we'll see the rest of the 'free agents' from ECW and maybe Curt Hawkins brought up from FCW to make up the numbers.

Maybe we should have a 'predict the raw card' contest.

Kane vs. Taker?

Kidman vs. Heath Miller?

You could actually fuck the Smackdowners off altogether and run a strong card from NXT/FCW/ECW stragglers and whoever didn't make the trip from Raw.

Hell, give Steiner and Booker a call...


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Keezers said:


> From Tommy Dreamer's twitter.
> 
> "I just got the call I am headed back to the Izod Center the big rematch winner gets there job back me vs the WOO WOO Guy on RAW tomorrow"
> 
> Dreamer/Ryder back on Raw?


His latest Tweet makes that one invalid, he was taking the piss 

THETOMMYDREAMER
"I was just informed the WOO WOO GUY still works in WWE sorry I hadnt noticed it rematch cancelled my bad"


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Steamboat -v- Jericho

Kane -v- David Otunga

Gimmick Battle Royal

PLease WWE


----------



## JKO. (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, if they can't get their superstars back in time for the shows, I think a good solution would be to just cancel the live shows and just run a raw special showing old matches in the format of WWE Vintage. Something like The Rock vs Austin would make up for the lack of new raw.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Otunga was on the Raw tour. Vince is riding his dick pretty hard atm.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh dam I wanted to see him fed to and then win against Kane.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Undertaker vs Kane

HHH promo

Edge & Jericho segment 

Please


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

JKO. said:


> Well, if they can't get their superstars back in time for the shows, I think a good solution would be to just cancel the live shows and just run a raw special showing old matches in the format of WWE Vintage. Something like The Rock vs Austin would make up for the lack of new raw.


Your solution is to flush the live show revenue down the toilet for a week and throw away the opportunity to build up ER for Sunday. You better call Vince right away. That's an excellent solution.


----------



## rohisawesome34 (Dec 19, 2009)

i heard that flights south of the uk are open and wwe might be able to get charter flights for the superstars im kinda sad that cena batista orton etc arent gonna be there but i got 5 shows in june so i aint worried really im going tomorrow and tuesday i cant wait and whoever said to cancel the show should be punched really!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Id do A cast fro Ireland to US with Interviews for those in matches for ER.
Have

Jericho -v- Steamboat 

Kane -v- Anybody

Rey -v- Punk

And is Undertaker on his break or not?

Oh and BTW why the hell are the Dudebusters in Switzerland fpalm


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

I need to get to Belfast and go out on the town with the RAW crew lol.


----------



## rohisawesome34 (Dec 19, 2009)

btw i have it on good word that hhh is here in the united states and will probably appear tomorrow night and bret hart traveled with the smackdown crew since the hart dynasty are on smackdown so bret might still appear tomorrow night as well i cant wait gonna be a fun 2 days cant wait!


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

24 hours from RAW hitting the airwaves and WWE still has yet to announce anything. I wonder if they've hit anymore snags besides the obvious.


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

rohisawesome34 said:


> i heard that flights south of the uk are open and wwe might be able to get charter flights for the superstars im kinda sad that cena batista orton etc arent gonna be there but i got 5 shows in june so i aint worried really im going tomorrow and tuesday i cant wait and whoever said to cancel the show should be punched really!


You really are the biggest prat in the world at the moment, no there not open at all. There shut until tomorrow night 7pm and all the flights up until wednesday have allready been cancelled as the ban is expected once again to be pushed back even further. At this rate they will be pushing to get back for sunday, they better start praying theres no more eruptions. But more to the question what the hell would they do if they couldnt get back in time for sunday ideas people?


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Repaint said:


> 24 hours from RAW hitting the airwaves and WWE still has yet to announce anything. I wonder if they've hit anymore snags besides the obvious.


One would logically conclude that the lack of an announcement means that there isn't anything to announce, although logic has never stopped WF from flailing around wildly (see: the SD announce team thread).


----------



## superdfraer (May 20, 2006)

Why not book a whole bunch of Indie and Former TNA guys for one night only and have whatever's left of the WWE Roster beat the crap out of them. They'd still have a show and IWC could mark out for their favorites being on tv even if Triple H is winning a 13 on 1 Handicap match.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

superdfraer said:


> Why not book a whole bunch of Indie and Former TNA guys for one night only and have whatever's left of the WWE Roster beat the crap out of them. They'd still have a show and IWC could mark out for their favorites being on tv even if Triple H is winning a 13 on 1 Handicap match.


Why not? Because they don't want to turn their product into a complete fucking laughingstock six days before a ppv. They'd probably be better off canceling the show like that other fool wanted to do than to do something that lame.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Ugh, WWE isn't announcing anything BECAUSE THERE IS NOTHING TO ANNOUNCE. RAW is still happening tomorrow, it's just not going to have the RAW roster there. NXT will still be taped with SmackDown come Tuesday. There's nothing for the WWE to announce. The tickets and venue all tell you the card is subject to change, so the WWE doesn't need to tell you that the SmackDown crew will be wrestling at the show.

RAW isn't being canceled, they just aren't going to have the main guys from the RAW roster there. It's really not that hard to understand that there isn't anything to announce to the public, because the show is still going to occur.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Jericho said he's having his retirement match against the guest host. :lmao


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

Total Package said:


> Jericho said he's having his retirement match against the guest host.


Taken out of context, it isn't funny. Good job.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

With a roster like WWE's, it really wouldn't be that hard for them figure out something to do. just say that they're stuck in europe, have a taped interview or two, and have pretty much random matches while building whatever they can for extreme rules.


----------



## hds10 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd watch that!


----------



## datgurl8 (Jan 18, 2009)

will94 said:


> Ugh, WWE isn't announcing anything BECAUSE THERE IS NOTHING TO ANNOUNCE. RAW is still happening tomorrow, it's just not going to have the RAW roster there. NXT will still be taped with SmackDown come Tuesday. There's nothing for the WWE to announce. The tickets and venue all tell you the card is subject to change, so the WWE doesn't need to tell you that the SmackDown crew will be wrestling at the show.
> 
> RAW isn't being canceled, they just aren't going to have the main guys from the RAW roster there. It's really not that hard to understand that there isn't anything to announce to the public, because the show is still going to occur.


Thank You, for this.

I can't believe the chaos people are making out of this situation. At this point it's basic logic of what will happen. fpalm

If RAW was canceled, or was planned to air somewhere in the UK (the dumbest thing I heard on this thread, for many reasons) it would have been announced, I mean really, what is there to announce? The WWE are probably working right now in incorporating a "SD on RAW" storyline.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

WWE is giving refunds to ticket holders of Monday's Raw from the IZOD Center in East Rutherford, New Jersey that request them as it looks like the Raw talent roster will not make it back for the show. We've received word from readers that planned on attending but requested refunds when they found out the talent situation. Their requests were processed. 

from : http://www.wrestlingnewsworld.com/wwe-news/wwe-issuing-refunds-to-raw-ticket-holders.php


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

datgurl8 said:


> Thank You, for this.
> 
> I can't believe the chaos people are making out of this situation. *At this point it's basic logic of what will happen*. fpalm
> 
> If RAW was canceled, or was planned to air somewhere in the UK (the dumbest thing I heard on this thread, for many reasons) it would have been announced, I mean really, what is there to announce? The WWE are probably working right now in incorporating a "SD on RAW" storyline.


Any semblance of logic at all eludes about 98% of the people who post here. There are still people posting in the SD announcer thread who are excited that Michael Cole isn't going to be on tomorrow night. It's really rather frightening when you stop to think about it.


----------



## datgurl8 (Jan 18, 2009)

morris3333 said:


> WWE is giving refunds to ticket holders of Monday's Raw from the IZOD Center in East Rutherford, New Jersey that request them as it looks like the Raw talent roster will not make it back for the show. We've received word from readers that planned on attending but requested refunds when they found out the talent situation. Their requests were processed.
> 
> from : http://www.wrestlingnewsworld.com/wwe-news/wwe-issuing-refunds-to-raw-ticket-holders.php


I can understand that. Some people come to a show to only see specific wrestler's.

My friend will go to the show tomorrow, and he was ecstatic of the possibility of Cena not being there. But his girlfriend loves Cena and was mainly coming along for him for Cena, lol, but she's still going anyway.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

No Hornswaggle on Monday night?:shocked::faint:

Somebody PINCH me.

*Stay Frosty*


----------



## datgurl8 (Jan 18, 2009)

ax&smash said:


> Any semblance of logic at all eludes about 98% of the people who post here. There are still people posting in the SD announcer thread who are excited that Michael Cole isn't going to be on tomorrow night. It's really rather frightening when you stop to think about it.


LOL, that's WrestlingForum for ya.


----------



## JKO. (Aug 17, 2006)

ax&smash said:


> Your solution is to flush the live show revenue down the toilet for a week and throw away the opportunity to build up ER for Sunday. You better call Vince right away. That's an excellent solution.


Yes, one raw is definitely going to bankrupt WWE. In regards to build, it's nothing a well edited promo video can't fix. Thanks for complimenting my genius solution, I appreciate it.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Meanwhile Daniel Bryan tweeted 

"just when I thought I was getting better WHAMMO! sickness strikes again. now I'm boarding a 5 1/2 hour flight. such is life... I'm happy to have finally landed in new jersey... although probably not nearly as happy as the Smackdown crew with their hellish week!"

So I would assume the NXT guys will be used on RAW tomorrow.

from : http://www.pwinsider.com/article/46...nxt-star-heads-to-new-jersey-for-raw.html?p=1

look like the nxt star will be wrstle on raw.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Ruiner87 said:


> So I decided to look at WWE.com for the full details. what do I get to see, you ask?
> 
> *WWE TOUR INT- "ERUPTED"*
> 
> Fuck's sake.




I noticed that earlier in the week. How low class can you get?


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

JKO. said:


> Yes, *one raw is definitely going to bankrupt WWE*. In regards to build, it's nothing a well edited promo video can't fix. Thanks for complimenting my genius solution, I appreciate it.


An exemplary demonstration of a complete lack of understanding of how the real world operates.

Perhaps the promo could say, "Now we're going to show you a bunch of stuff from a decade ago in order to encourage you to fork over fifty bucks for something that only tangentially resembles what you're about to see." Yeah, that would work.


----------



## JKO. (Aug 17, 2006)

ax&smash said:


> An exemplary demonstration of a complete lack of understanding of how the real world operates.


I'm afraid that's solely reserved for you. You see, touring around the country continuously, producing sold out house shows producing much ticket revenue, add that along with the merchandise revenue produced and it is more than enough. Rinse and repeat. To put it simply, a company that makes in excess 400+ million dollars revenue annually will NOT suffer from missing one RAW.

As far as ER hype is concerned it's what many casuals feel is a low tier PPV. You might have had a reasonable position to bitch from if the PPV in question was something significant as say, Summerslam or Wrestlemania. But unfortunately for you, that's not the case. A well edited promo video should do excellent for what it is, I'm certainly not gonna baw my eyes out about a promo video for hyping purposes, and I doubt those attending will give much of a shit either.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Prediction for raw this week.

Triple H and Edge vs Chris Jericho and Jack Swagger.

Drew McIntyre(c) vs Kane vs Matt Hardy for the Intercontinental Championship in a 3 way match.

Darren Young vs Rey Mysterio.

Dolph Ziggler vs Daniel Bryan.

David Otunga vs John Morrison.

Gail Kim and Tiffany vs Alicia Fox and Jillian in some kind of t&a match.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

JKO. said:


> I'm afraid that's solely reserved for you. You see, touring around the country continuously, producing sold out house shows producing much ticket revenue, add that along with the merchandise revenue produced and it is more than enough. Rinse and repeat. To put it simply, a company that makes in excess 400+ million dollars revenue annually will NOT suffer from missing one RAW.


Again, you have no comprehension of how a business operates. WWE isn't some feel-good, altruistic enterprise. There is no such thing has "enough" or "not suffering" in a business. That's just basic common sense. You don't go to a board of directors and tell them that you think you've made enough revenue for now and you're just going to stop trying. The very notion is moronic.



JKO. said:


> As far as ER hype is concerned it's what many casuals feel is a low tier PPV. You might have had a reasonable position to bitch from if the PPV in question was something significant as say, Summerslam or Wrestlemania. But unfortunately for you, that's not the case. A well edited promo video should do excellent for what it is, I'm certainly not gonna baw my eyes out about a promo video for hyping purposes, and I doubt those attending will give much of a shit either.


Your attempt at reasoning is completely backwards. The "significant" ppvs, by definition, go a long way to selling themselves. It is the "low tier" shows that need to be sold. You don't do that by spending the week prior to the ppv showing matches from a decade ago involving retired wrestlers.


----------



## NB Cone Stold (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm going to RAW tomorrow night, and I hope it turns out good, especially since it is my first WWE event!


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

they haven't done an outdoor show in a while, just get perms to set up in some courtyard. or do it in front of a greenscreen with canned cheers.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

A Random Person said:


> they haven't done an outdoor show in a while, just get perms to set up in some courtyard. or do it in front of a greenscreen with canned cheers.


Sure, why not? Take a high quality valuable product and make it look tacky, trashy and cheap as shit. Any rational person would jump at that opportunity!


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Why cant they just have all the Smackdown wrestlers and the NXT guys do Raw then?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Yoshi Tatsu tweeted that he will be in New Jersey on Monday for RAW. He is one of only a few RAW talents who did not make the trip to Europe. The latest plan is for the RAW guys to find a studio in Belfast and record some interviews talking about Extreme Rules, while running RAW with mostly SmackDown! talent.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

How many wrestlers are stuck in Belfast?


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> Why cant they just have all the Smackdown wrestlers and the NXT guys do Raw then?


omg! You might be on to something there! I wonder if anyone's thought of that?


----------



## JKO. (Aug 17, 2006)

ax&smash said:


> Again, you have no comprehension of how a business operates. WWE isn't some feel-good, altruistic enterprise. There is no such thing has "enough" or "not suffering" in a business. That's just basic common sense. You don't go to a board of directors and tell them that you think you've made enough revenue for now and you're just going to stop trying. The very notion is moronic.


Out of context, nice one. With context about skipping one RAW episode in mind, one who is intelligent would be able to understand "more than enough" would imply enough to recover the insignificant revenue lost from skipping a RAW episode. But instead you choose to avoid the actual point, take "enough" completely out of context and see an opportunity to tell me that a company shouldn't stop producing revenue. Well no shit Sherlock, I never said that. Thanks for the irrelevant business 101, which by the way, even an 8 year old could figure out.

I'm amazed that you can say so much without really saying anything at all.



> Your attempt at reasoning is completely backwards. The "significant" ppvs, by definition, go a long way to selling themselves. It is the "low tier" shows that need to be sold. You don't do that by spending the week prior to the ppv showing matches from a decade ago involving retired wrestlers.


Oh dear, once again you are incapable of understanding context. This was a solution proposed to solve the problem of superstars not being able to reach New Jersey in time for RAW. A special edition of raw and excellent promo video - in light of the circumstances (context ftw) - would be a make shift solution to this unforeseen problem.

L2read.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> Why cant they just have all the Smackdown wrestlers and the NXT guys do Raw then?


LOL, you say that as if that hasn't been considered by them already or something.


----------



## Jaelae (Dec 29, 2009)

Hmm. I'm a bit worried here. In Jersey I've only seen smackdown events (no raw here in awhile) and I finally cough up the cash for front row tickets and it seems most talent is stuck overseas and I may get Smackdown?

Hopefully it's good!

Normally I would say whatever, but Ticketmaster sold these front row tickets for $300 a pop (they purchase it from WWE, makes them exclusive to premium buyers [those who have a lot to blow]). WWE will only pay $75 ticket value for a refund to me.... 

HMF


----------



## Piratebill (Feb 15, 2010)

I thought irish airspace was clear to fly? 

Why not just get to dublin then take dublin to new york?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I do not see the Hart Dynasty get a tag team title shot at Extreme Rules.

Update via F4Wonline.com

Bret Hart is stranded with the Raw crew in Europe and won't be able to return to North America in time to do the scheduled angle. The Miz and Big Show are also stuck in Europe. They were to do an angle with the Hart Dynasty (who are back in the U.S.).

There will be some regular Raw wrestlers at the show, but those would be the likes of HHH, who never went to Europe, or people like Carlito and Yoshi Tatsu, who went for television but returned before the volcano erupted.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

http://twitter.com/ryan_phillippe



> Catch me, Will Forte, Kristen Wiig and hosting #WWE Raw, Monday night at 9/8 CT @USA_Network - about 10 hours ago via web


----------



## JKO. (Aug 17, 2006)

Macgruber?


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

JKO. said:


> Macgruber?


Yes, they are MacGruber.


----------



## dan simon (Dec 21, 2005)

Please hope that Michael Cole isn't at RAW Tonight, i hope he got lost somewhere in Europe yelling something like Vintage Pizza or Vinatge France or even Vinatage Irish Beer:lmao:lmao his announcing sucks! an week without Michael Cole would imrove raitings...


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

Right an update the ban has been extended to 1am tuesday morning in the uk and doesnt loook like easing of BUT there is talk of the british navy getting brits in and out of the country so im sure if it comes to it they could pay them a couple of million and they would get the raw roster out in time for extreme rules


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

adampreston2009 said:


> Right an update the ban has been extended to 1am tuesday morning in the uk and doesnt loook like easing of BUT there is talk of the british navy getting brits in and out of the country so im sure if it comes to it *they could pay them a couple of million and they would get the raw roster out in time for extreme rules*


are you fucking stupid?


----------



## Shifte (Jan 16, 2009)

Haha XD

The Royal Navy becoming a taxi service for a day. Right


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hell, Set up a ring in the Hotel and have a Raw show in the Lobby! I'd Mark for that!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Two hours of Bryan Danielson would do me nicely.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

LOL A hotel barroom brawl. Tadpole Splash onto Otunga fpalm.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

The commentators have got to be in USA surely because they are not needed for house shows


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

My eight year old cousin just became a huge fan of the WWE earlier this year. His birthday was April 11 and he got tickets to tonights show for it. He's going to be very upset because his favorite is....you guessed it, non other then...John Cena. Poor little guy...


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

WWE will be taping what is shaping to be the most interesting Raw in some time based on events outside of the company's control tonight at the IZOD Center in East Rutherford, NJ. 

The talent stuck in Europe: Big Show, Batista, Randy Orton, John Cena, Sheamus, Bret Hart, Miz, Mark Henry, Eve Torres, Maryse, Chavo Guerrero, Evan Bourne, Chris Masters, Hornswoggle, MVP, Kelly Kelly, Kofi Kingston, Ted DiBiase, Big Show and several referees. 

Unless WWE receives a miracle, the advertised John Cena vs. Batista dark match for the WWE title won't be happening. Bret Hart and The Miz are also stuck overseas, so the angle where Bret would have to declare Mizshow the "Best tag team of all time" will either be pushed back or they will tape something overseas. 

WWE will be using the Smackdown roster, plus Raw undercard talents who left the tour after last week's TV tapings to fill out the taping. 

The NXT crew are also at the taping and will be available, but they are at all of the televisions, so that isn't a unique move. 

We were told over the weekend to expect the show to feature a lot of pre-taped segments from Europe and video packages to help pad the show.


from : http://www.pwinsider.com/article/468...-more.html?p=1


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Triple H is in the US so I think he'll be on the show tonight.


----------



## Jaelae (Dec 29, 2009)

I wouldn't mind this mess creating a show that focuses more on wrestling then storylines. That wouldn't be too bad.

Though I was hoping to see Cena, Batista, and Bret Hart from front row. I'm trying to get a ticket refund from ticketmaster but I doubt that is happening.

Though Jericho, HHH, Edge and CM Punk would be a nice turnout.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

morris3333 said:


> We were told over the weekend to expect the show to feature a lot of pre-taped segments from Europe and video packages to help pad the show


hope it's not a too lot.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

if the volcano is in iceland how is it affecting europe and us in the UK, also why are all the superstars on tour stranded in the UK, dont understand why they cant use a private jet.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

omaroo said:


> if the volcano is in iceland how is it affecting europe and us in the UK, also why are all the superstars on tour stranded in the UK, dont understand why they cant use a private jet.


The high speeds and temperatures inside a modern jet engine are its own downfall when invaded by laval dust. "Volcanic ash fragments are just a few millimetres wide, very hard and very sharp. They can get inside the engine and other parts of the plane and wear away everything they come into contact with," says Jacques Renvier, technical director at French aero engine manufacturer Snecma.

First, abrasive ash can damage compressors which squeeze air ready for combustion, making them less aerodynamically stable.

From there, pressurised air is forced into the combustion chamber which is so hot - 1,200-2,400 degrees Celsius at cruise altitude - that the fragments melt, then meld. Then this liquid rock smashes into colder parts and solidifies like cooled glass.

Nozzles designed to shoot air towards the engine's turbines, which turn the engine's moving parts, start to thicken with lava. As a result ventilation is blocked and the nozzles burn too hot.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Toots Dalton said:


> The high speeds and temperatures inside a modern jet engine are its own downfall when invaded by laval dust. "Volcanic ash fragments are just a few millimetres wide, very hard and very sharp. They can get inside the engine and other parts of the plane and wear away everything they come into contact with," says Jacques Renvier, technical director at French aero engine manufacturer Snecma.
> 
> First, abrasive ash can damage compressors which squeeze air ready for combustion, making them less aerodynamically stable.
> 
> ...


This. Then, one by one, the engines stop and cannot be restarted, so the plane falls out of the sky and everyone aboard, more than likely, dies.

If we could guarantee it'd just be Hart and Miz then I'd say sure, risk it. Sadly, life's not that perfect.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Well, if the RAW guys can't make it back for any TV, hope everyone enjoys the week-long celebration of Smackdown. Inadvertently, it could become an annual thing


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Hour 1, give Punk a microphone. Hour 2, iron man rematch of the main event from last weeks SD. I'd watch it.

Its weird but this Raw just feels unmissable, even though it'll probably suck.


----------



## Jaelae (Dec 29, 2009)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Hour 1, give Punk a microphone. Hour 2, iron man rematch of the main event from last weeks SD. I'd watch it.
> 
> Its weird but this Raw just feels unmissable, even though it'll probably suck.


Agree with you on Hour 1. CM Punk is fantastic on the mic and I am willing to bet is more than happy to suck up as much Raw time as needed to help the show.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Well I'm quite excited about tonight because I'm heading down to the hotel the guys are staying at so as far as I'm concerned that volcano can keep on spurting lol. I just heard on BBC news though that the airspace will be open in Scotland and Northern Ireland at 7:00am tomorrow morning so I hope they all don't go to bed early tonight. I want us all to sit and watch Raw together lol.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/46864/no-way-the-raw-crew-makes-tonights-tv-taping.html?p=1



> The flight ban out of Great Britain has been pushed back to 1 AM Tuesday morning locally, so there is absolutely no way the Raw talents will make it back to the United States. This will be the first time in WWE history that an act of God has prevented the majority of the roster from making a television taping.
> 
> WWE has yet to make any official statement on the situation.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

WWE is hoping they will be able to get the Raw crew back in the United States in time for tomorrow night's WWE NXT/Smackdown taping from the Mohegan Sun Arena in Uncasville, Connecticut. The idea is to feature Smackdown talent on tonight's Raw and Raw talent on this week's Smackdown so they are able to expose the entire Extreme Rules lineup on TV before the pay-per-view this weekend. 

from : http://www.wrestlingnewsworld.com/wwe-news/raw-is-smackdown-this-week.php


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

i hope most of the SD superstars are on raw. YES NO CENA. BTW i thought raw was live tonight not taped


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

omaroo said:


> i hope most of the SD superstars are on raw. YES NO CENA. BTW i thought raw was live tonight not taped


It is live.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

it seems fair that raw talent will be on SD, but i hope SD talent is still shown on friday


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 11, 2010)

If i had tickets to Raw and they said it will be Smackdown instead but with HHH as well I would be happy enough

will be kids in bright orange tshirts that will be most disapointed

Is smackdown recorded on Tues in the states too?(I tend to ignore spoilers so not sure) If so that rules out the idea of Raw being on Friday night


----------



## Jaelae (Dec 29, 2009)

deadbolt said:


> If i had tickets to Raw and they said it will be Smackdown instead but with HHH as well I would be happy enough
> 
> will be kids in bright orange tshirts that will be most disapointed
> 
> Is smackdown recorded on Tues in the states too?(I tend to ignore spoilers so not sure) If so that rules out the idea of Raw being on Friday night


I've been to every Smackdown show in NJ the past few years and there has not been a Raw. Although with trades between brands there has been some changes, but the only real stars have been: CM Punk, Edge, Jericho, and HHH. Unfortunately it looks like this is a similar set of stars we will see tonight (taker would be great as he never made an appearance here in awhile.

I was hoping to see a lot of the Raw stars but it could still end up being a good show. I was hoping to see Cena just to hear the crowd reaction. Every smackdown show there was Cena covered kids all over the place just hoping he would somehow show up on the wrong show.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I find the whole situation absolutely hilarious lol. I would rather take the Smackdown Crew on Mondays Nights over the RAW Crew any week though. CM Punk, Edge, Chris Jericho, and Rey Mysterio all on a Monday night at the same time, is this some kind of dream or something?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Well the Northern Ireland airspace will be open from 7.00am tomorrow morning, I think that's pretty much official (according to BBC news) unless the volcano activity picks up. However, the news only said that flights from Belfast City airport are allowed to go and they are all going East to the UK, not West. They didn't mention anything at all about Belfast International which is where the Raw crew would be flying from. However, if they have a chartered plane here waiting, I suppose they could fly it to the City airport and then just take off for the States from there.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Jaelae said:


> Though I was hoping to see Cena, Batista, and Bret Hart from front row. I'm trying to get a ticket refund from ticketmaster but I doubt that is happening.


Don't get a refund! I'm thinking this is gonna be an awesome show. Just the pure speculation as to what's going to happen should be enough reason to go.


> This will be the first time in WWE history that an act of God has prevented the majority of the roster from making a television taping.
> 
> WWE has yet to make any official statement on the situation.


GOD THORWD RAW OVAR TEH TOP ROPE LOL


----------



## Jaelae (Dec 29, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> Don't get a refund! I'm thinking this is gonna be an awesome show. Just the pure speculation as to what's going to happen should be enough reason to go.
> 
> GOD THORWD RAW OVAR TEH TOP ROPE LOL



I just am worried about being shafted with pre-taped filler that might be put in. As long as Smackdown talent is there, I will be more than happy. There are some raw wrestlers I would love to see, but not that critical.

Front row tickets so I am hesitant on getting a refund - but I don't want to sit front row and watch the titantron


----------



## eyeslurking (Mar 18, 2008)

They almost have to put on an amazing show for the people who bought tickets. A video clip show would be a slap in the face. I'm looking much more forward to RAW tonight than usual.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Volcano just please let The Miz come back for tonight, you can keep everybody else lol. You can have all the divas as well besides Eve and Maryse. Oh and you can keep John Cena too Volcano I don't want him back either.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Phew, I thought USA was pulling the plug on them or something. I hope it's cancelled. Then Michael Cole could shut the fuck up.


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

I'm gonna mark out when Bischoff is on the phone tonight telling someone, "we wouldn't be stupid enough to go overseas when a volcano was about to erupt".


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

I wonder if TNA would rip on this. Bischoff could be like "Where as one guy couldn't make our programs for the week, the majority of their A-Show couldn't get past the volcano either...Thanks, God! (looks up with a cheesy smile and thumbs up)"


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

it would be funny if half the people got refund and hardly anyone turned up to watch smackdown

smackdown is a taped show for a reason, its going to be horrible live


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

The Straight-Edge Society as the main focus on the flagship show, with no stop stars to over shadow them. Tonight is going to be brilliant.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Breaking News: Large plume indicates second Icelandic volcano, Hekla, has begun erupting


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Loving the wwe.com acknowledgment (finally) and accompanying logo of Smackdown's logo breaking Raw's with lava in the background. Anyway to get the frontpage logo saved as opposed to the smaller one on the storypage?


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

D.M.N. said:


> Breaking News: Large plume indicates second Icelandic volcano, Hekla, has begun erupting


Bwahahahahahahaha! Mother nature has gotten so sick of Raw's shitty, half-hearted booking she's taking matters into her own hands.

Vince, these eruptions will continue until you appease her demands and book the Miz to lose all his belts at Extremem Rules.

You been warned, motherfucker...


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

D.M.N. said:


> Breaking News: Large plume indicates second Icelandic volcano, Hekla, has begun erupting


You WHAT!? Where'd you read that??


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

In fact, there's contradictary reports about Hekla... source by the way was MSNBC.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

RAW guys need to get going soon if they want the PPV and Draft to go on as planned. Either as southbound to Spain or eastern most to Japan. Time is on their side with those travel goals.


----------



## randy skalba (Jun 20, 2009)

pretty sure hes full of shit.. Theres nothing on the news about the 2nd errupting


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Airports in Northern Ireland will be re-opening tomorrow. Maybe the Raw crew will get back in time for the SmackDown tapings? I know it'll be a long shot and even if they do make it in time they may very well be exhausted. But imagine Raw just randomly showing up on SmackDown without warning, cutting to a brawl in the back area (one of the commentators can say _"A brawl between both Raw and SmackDown superstars has *erupted* in the backstage area!"_) Triple H/Sheamus and Punk/Mysertio fighting out the back of course to keep in sinc with their match build up. Would also be a good way introduce some 'extreme' elements. Main event could be an inter-promotional match between Edge/Batista with Swagger on commentary, then have Orton burst throw the crowd behind Swagger and have them start brawling outside the ring. Jericho runs down and beats on Edge with Batista. Cena's music hits and makes the save as Swagger, Jericho and Batista leaves. SmackDown ends with Cena in the ring and Orton on the announce table doing his pose. \_O__/

Or not. I dunno.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

D.M.N. said:


> Breaking News: Large plume indicates second Icelandic volcano, Hekla, has begun erupting


Oh not a good sign if that's true. We must appease it with a sacrifice. Who shall we toss into the Volcano to keep it from causing damage?


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Oh not a good sign. We must appease it with a sacrifice. Who shall we toss into the Volcano to keep it from causing damage?


Hornswoggle? Cena? Eve?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

LOL at WWE acknowledging Triple H is the only big star from RAW in the country:

"Even as the cast of the film MacGruber takes the reins as special guest hosts for the potentially cataclysmic show in East Rutherford, N.J., *Triple H prepares to share the ring with several top SmackDown Superstars.*"

http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/smackdowninvadesraw


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Repaint said:


> Hornswoggle? Cena? Eve?


Not Eve my fantasy is to play slip-n-slide with her. I say we get rid of Hornwswoggle because he sucks and has always sucked, John Cena because his character is stale and will always be stale, and throw Batista in as well because I wanna play slip-n-slide with Eve before he does.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Thw WWE


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Not Eve my fantasy is to play slip-n-slide with her. I say we get rid of Hornwswoggle because he sucks and has always sucked, John Cena because his character is stale and will always be stale, and throw Batista in as well because I wanna play slip-n-slide with Eve before he does.


I'd throw Eve, Maryse, Kelly Kelly, Layla, McCool and all the other other ex-model, no dues paying trash in there. Sick of seeing Jillian, Katie Lea and Gail (the hard-working girls who've gotten nearly nothing) buried endlessly.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

I mean the WWE writers should be sacrificed.


----------



## randy skalba (Jun 20, 2009)

Cnn is saying the ash is starting to clear and some airports are pre-paring to open.
Nothing about a 2nd erruption.
They also said the winds have shifted and the ash cloud is headed for Canada lol..


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Thatd be the most excitement Canada has ever had if it hits there.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I reckon HHH has something behind the eruption, I mean all of a sudden he comes down with an injury and can't go on tour and then the eruption happens leaving him in the limelight as the focus of attention.


----------



## GunnerMuse (Jul 24, 2009)

Silent Servant said:


> I'm gonna mark out when Bischoff is on the phone tonight telling someone, "we wouldn't be stupid enough to go overseas when a volcano was about to erupt".


Except for Doug Williams.



EdEddNEddy said:


> Oh not a good sign if that's true. We must appease it with a sacrifice. Who shall we toss into the Volcano to keep it from causing damage?


Mae Young's hand. 

Or Michael Cole.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

BB Dog said:


> I reckon HHH has something behind the eruption, I mean all of a sudden he comes down with an injury and can't go on tour and then the eruption happens leaving him in the limelight as the focus of attention.


Must have gotten Shawn to pull a favour with the big guy upstairs.


----------



## randy skalba (Jun 20, 2009)

Id watch an Ashcloud in Canada over Smackdown invading raw anyday lol


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

will94 said:


> LOL at WWE acknowledging Triple H is the only big star from RAW in the country:
> 
> "Even as the cast of the film MacGruber takes the reins as special guest hosts for the potentially cataclysmic show in East Rutherford, N.J., *Triple H prepares to share the ring with several top SmackDown Superstars.*"
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/smackdowninvadesraw


I lol'd at this too. I know most of you would hate it but they should turn Raw into the Triple H show tonight seeing as he missed last week and missed my House Show on Friday night lol. Have him interact with all the SD guys. I'd mark! And besides, the reaction on here would be fucking hilarious. _"The Raw Roster gets trapped in Ireland and HHH still manages to bury SD by taking up all the tv time! Fuck HHH!"I] That shit cracks me up lol._


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> I lol'd at this too. I know most of you would hate it but they should turn Raw into the Triple H show tonight seeing as he missed last week and missed my House Show on Friday night lol. Have him interact with all the SD guys. I'd mark! And besides, the reaction on here would be fucking hilarious. _"The Raw Roster gets trapped in Ireland and HHH still manages to bury SD by taking up all the tv time! Fuck HHH!"I] That shit cracks me up lol._


_

If HHH does to Smackdown what he did to ECW a couple of years ago (on the eve of the 100th ECW episode) then the hate is going to flow uncontrollably._


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Repaint said:


> If HHH does to Smackdown what he did to ECW a couple of years ago (on the eve of the 100th ECW episode) then the hate is going to flow uncontrollably.


What did he do to ECW? And no matter what HHH does the hate is going to flow. He fucking helped a little girl who got knocked over at a SD House show a year or 2 ago and even that thread got turned into a bash fest!


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> What did he do to ECW? And no matter what HHH does the hate is going to flow. He fucking helped a little girl who got knocked over at a SD House show a year or 2 ago and even that thread got turned into a bash fest!


He essentially destroyed all ECW wrestlers in a ECW vs. HHH and Kennedy match.

I personally thought it was hilarious.

EDIT---Oh, and I can't wait until Dave is off TV.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Fuck yeah, 2 smackdowns in a row haha. But I wouldn't be suprised if it was HHH vs CM Punk, Jericho, Edge, Swagger, Ziggler, McIntyre, Kane, Undertaker... with HHH coming out on top fpalm


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Leechmaster said:


> He essentially destroyed all ECW wrestlers in a ECW vs. HHH and Kennedy match.
> 
> I personally thought it was hilarious.
> 
> EDIT---Oh, and I can't wait until Dave is off TV.


That! That is when he destroyed the ECW roster! If I remember correctly HHH/KK didn't even win the match. And even if they did, I think that's reaching. Of course some people can't reach far enough when it comes to HHH. Any excuse will do. Such a burial it was that I can't even remember it lol.


----------



## Jaelae (Dec 29, 2009)

Punk_4_Life said:


> Fuck yeah, 2 smackdowns in a row haha. But I wouldn't be suprised if it was HHH vs CM Punk, Jericho, Edge, Swagger, Ziggler, McIntyre, Kane, Undertaker... with HHH coming out on top fpalm


Would love to see Taker. Not sure he would show up tonight though. Does he even have anything going on this weekend?


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Jaelae said:


> Would love to see Taker. Not sure he would show up tonight though. Does he even have anything going on this weekend?


He'll have to come in when HHH wants to bury him lol


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> That! That is when he destroyed the ECW roster! If I remember correctly HHH/KK didn't even win the match. And even if they did, I think that's reaching. Of course some people can't reach far enough when it comes to HHH. Any excuse will do. Such a burial it was that I can't even remember it lol.


Hey, I like HHH, but when you have two people standing tall after a 14 on 2 match, it just doesn't look right.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

bboy said:


> smackdown is a taped show for a reason, its going to be horrible live


SmackDown! has been better than RAW for a few years. This is going to be the best episode of RAW in a long time.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

lol, SD isn't taped because it needs so much editing bcuz it's crap :lmao


it's a way to save WWE money. They can pull off live no fucking problem, they themselves are live in front of the crowd on SD aswell so they don't have to worry about that


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Leechmaster said:


> Hey, I like HHH, but when you have two people standing tall after a 14 on 2 match, it just doesn't look right.


Did they win the match after all? I thought they lost. Just like Orton/Cena lost when they faced the Raw roster. Anyways it was a few years back. I really don't give a crap. It's not like ECW was going anywhere fast.



EvoLution™;8324040 said:


> SmackDown! has been better than RAW for a few years. This is going to be the best episode of RAW in a long time.


It's not going to be like SD. This Raw is going to be like any other Raw, ie - mostly promo's, short matches and backstage segments, but with different people in them. Of course this place will claim it to be the best thing since sliced bread seeing as it's Punk and Jericho doing the talking but anybody expecting Raw to have 15-20 minute matches tonight is going to be in for a shock.


----------



## wweundertaker (Dec 26, 2007)

If there was no RAW on monday, TNA rating could rise up!


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

Yeah, by what, a tenth of a point?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

daman077c said:


> Yeah, by what, a tenth of a point?



Woah, you're being much too generous


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

hey, with one pathetic TNA mark mentioning the ratings... this is a great way for WWE to find out what SD could really draw if given the chance. They have better storylines, better used midcard, better and fresher main event etc etc


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Starbuck said:


> It's not going to be like SD. This Raw is going to be like any other Raw, ie - mostly promo's, short matches and backstage segments, but with different people in them.


Thank you for providing the legitimate backstage insight and current plan for tonight's show. Your information has completely changed my mind.

...or not. You're not in the business. Don't act like it.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

TNA could go against static and still only get a 0.7... I think tonights Raw is gonna be great. And probably just be what SD was meant to be on Friday.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Punk_4_Life said:


> hey, with one pathetic TNA mark mentioning the ratings... this is a great way for WWE to find out what SD could really draw if given the chance. They have better storylines, better used midcard, better and fresher main event etc etc


Never should write competition off completely. Once upon a time, an entity called WCW owned WWE's ass for over 2 years. WWE nearly became WCW property once and not the way it is today. If a Smackdown themed RAW episode gets the same rating it usually does when the ratings are reported every 2 weeks (Due to MyNetwork's status), then TNA will have closed significant ground without having to try too hard.


----------



## rated_rko07 (Jan 9, 2010)

so instead of doing a live broadcast in england or wherever they are they have smackown take over that is gonna be a piece of shit with an acception of triple h why not fucking tape on tuesday besides no one watches nxt anyway


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> Thank you for providing the legitimate backstage insight and current plan for tonight's show. Your information has completely changed my mind.
> 
> ...or not. You're not in the business. Don't act like it.


What makes you think they are going to change the format of their show just because there are going to be different guys on it? It's Raw. Raw is not a pre-dominantly 'wrestling' filled show. I don't see how that's going to change tonight. And I'm not acting like I'm in the business at all. Common sense dictates that the show is going to be the way it always is.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> What makes you think they are going to change the format of their show just because there are going to be different guys on it? It's Raw. Raw is not a pre-dominantly 'wrestling' filled show. I don't see how that's going to change tonight. And I'm not acting like I'm in the business at all. Common sense dictates that the show is going to be the way it always is.


I agree with Starbuck. WWE is keeping the guest hosts, and they do still intend on HHH being there at the very least. Smackdown's special Monday night showing won't be what you usually get on Friday. It doesn't mean it's automatically a loss, but they'll do things the way the RAW roster has to do them. Whatever happens, we'll find out if it's workable or not.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

All I'll say is that tonight's RAW will be interesting to watch. It appears the plan could be to do a Smackdown invasion storyline on RAW tonight and, I would imagine, the RAW guys could invade Smackdown, providing they get back in time for the tapings tomorrow night. 

Either that, or go with alot of video packages, hyping up Extreme Rules from the RAW side of things, and just have the Smackdown guys compete in random matches. Save the Smackdown buildup for Extreme Rules for, well, Smackdown. 

Nobody knows what will happen, that's what's making this RAW unpredictable.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

i'm stoked for RAW tonight, to say the least.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I was shopping with my niece in Victoria Square in Belfast city a few hours ago and saw Eve, Maryse and Kelly Kelly doing some shopping, and also Kofi and Hornswoggle walking around. Some referees also, and Jamie Noble...

We were in the mall's bathroom at one point and Eve came out of a cubicle. Lol... was so bizarre. We talked for a little while, about their travelling situation. She said they _"are pretty much just stuck"_ and my niece told her about a second volcano erupting to which she just replied - _"we haven't been really keeping up with the news about the volcano stuff so I don't know... but we are hoping to get home tomorrow."_ 

She also said at one point _"we can't even return for Raw later!"_ which I thought was awesome because it made me think of this thread. LOL. I said "yeah, I heard the Smackdown guys are going to be doing that instead or something?" to which she replied _"yup, that's right!"_ while nodding her head. We then just wished her and the Raw roster a safe and sound journey home as soon as possible, she was very sweet and grateful and said it was nice meeting us. Very nice lady.

Not much news really, besides her mentioning they might be returning tomorrow. Just thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Ashleigh Rose, I love stories like that so thanks for the info 

Seems like they are atleast enjoying their stay.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I was shopping with my niece in Victoria Square in Belfast city a few hours ago and saw Eve, Maryse and Kelly Kelly doing some shopping, and also Kofi and Hornswoggle walking around. Some referees also, and Jamie Noble...
> 
> We were in the mall's bathroom at one point and Eve came out of a cubicle. Lol... was so bizarre. We talked for a little while, about their travelling situation. She said they _"are pretty much just stuck"_ and my niece told her about a second volcano erupting to which she just replied - _"we haven't been really keeping up with the news about the volcano stuff so I don't know... but we are hoping to get home tomorrow."_
> 
> ...


Awesome. I had a feeling that they might have been down there again today but I had to get my sis from school so I just came home. I was thinking of heading down to the Hilton tonight. Although I don't think I will if they are all annoyed about not getting home for Raw because the last think I want is to be stuck with an angry mob of wrestlers lol. I'm still debating it.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I was shopping with my niece in Victoria Square in Belfast city a few hours ago and saw Eve, Maryse and Kelly Kelly doing some shopping, and also Kofi and Hornswoggle walking around. Some referees also, and Jamie Noble...
> 
> We were in the mall's bathroom at one point and Eve came out of a cubicle. Lol... was so bizarre. We talked for a little while, about their travelling situation. She said they _"are pretty much just stuck"_ and my niece told her about a second volcano erupting to which she just replied - _"we haven't been really keeping up with the news about the volcano stuff so I don't know... but we are hoping to get home tomorrow."_
> 
> ...


Cool story. Funny how these things happen. Small world indeed lol.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Awesome. I had a feeling that they might have been down there again today but I had to get my sis from school so I just came home. I was thinking of heading down to the Hilton tonight. Although I don't think I will if they are all annoyed about not getting home for Raw because the last think I want is to be stuck with an angry mob of wrestlers lol. I'm still debating it.


My niece and I are _dying_ to go back to the hotel (mainly to meet Randy again if I'm being honest )... but we'd probably look like crazy stalkers or something so we've decided against it. Lol. 

It's really hard to stay away though, knowing they are all there. ¬_¬


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Personally, I have no respect for those 3 divas in particular, but it's good to know in general that they're safe and finding ways to deal with the environment in which they're in.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Ashleigh,any "update" on the post Randy meeting in the bar when he returned?Enquiring minds want to know.LOL.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> My niece and I are _dying_ to go back to the hotel (mainly to meet Randy again if I'm being honest )... but we'd probably look like crazy stalkers or something so we've decided against it. Lol.
> 
> It's really hard to stay away though, knowing they are all there. ¬_¬


You should totally go lol. But here's me, telling you to go when I'm unsure myself!! I can so see us getting rejected as soon as we walk in the door lol.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Get lots of people outside the hotel and start a big protest, with a big banner saying "MAKE CHRISTIAN WORLD CHAMP"


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

CC91 said:


> Get lots of people outside the hotel and start a big protest, with a big banner saying "MAKE CHRISTIAN WORLD CHAMP"


You asked the wrong person lol. But a friend of mine went last night and said that Christian offered to buy him a drink so he can't be all bad. I just might have to change my opinion of him after he was quite the dick to me at Axxess last year.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I remember when Christian entered the bar, I turned around to him and went _"CHRISTIANNN!"_ in that choir-like singing voice from his old theme music. fpalm Fucking too much wine...


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Words of advice,Ive seen wrestlers when they have a lack of sleep and can be very grouchy,its not a pretty site.LOL.HHH came really close to legit punching out someone that kept taking pics of him at the hotel after a house show I was at where it was the last show on a 6 straight shows tour.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I remember when Christian entered the bar, I turned around to him and went _"CHRISTIANNN!"_ in that choir-like singing voice from his old theme music. fpalm Fucking too much wine...


I'm sure that got a response.


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

If there ever was a time that WWE titles needed to be defended 24/7, _now_ is that time. Eve vs Maryse in the bathroom.. Kofi vs Miz in the mall..
Ratings, I tell you!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I remember when Christian entered the bar, I turned around to him and went _"CHRISTIANNN!"_ in that choir-like singing voice from his old theme music. fpalm Fucking too much wine...


Is it alright if I pick your brain here lol. I've never been to the Hilton before and I don't want to walk in looking like a twat so I was wondering if you could give me a little idea of what it's like etc? We were originally meant to have a group going but now it's down to just 2 of us and we are starting to chicken out lol.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Repaint said:


> I'm sure that got a response.


He just smirked and walked on. -shrug- I'm kind of glad not much attention was drawn to it.


----------



## KeYiNdAbOx (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm going to this tonight and I'm pretty pissed, mostly because I wanted to see Randy Orton. I'm gonna be 3 rows behind the commentator's table so I'm pumped to be that close, but I'm really disappointed that it's going to be mostly the Smackdown roster...ugh.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> He just smirked and walked on. -shrug- I'm kind of glad not much attention was drawn to it.


Sounds like him, I heard he's a quiet lad and never gets into trouble


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Fans in the Northeast U.S. shouldn't have a lot to complain about honestly. WWE spends more time there than just about anywhere else. I'm waiting on them to come back to Texas myself and the closest show is 100 miles off (TLC to be exact) in Houston come December. Couple of instate dates before then, but much further off. Their schedule is full of northeastern U.S. dates and even more international trips at various points.


----------



## Jaelae (Dec 29, 2009)

KeYiNdAbOx said:


> I'm going to this tonight and I'm pretty pissed, mostly because I wanted to see Randy Orton. I'm gonna be 3 rows behind the commentator's table so I'm pumped to be that close, but I'm really disappointed that it's going to be mostly the Smackdown roster...ugh.


I wanted to see Randy as well. I'll be in the corner near the time keeper table so being that close will still be awesome. I'll be the one getting yelled at for wearing an AJ Styles shirt.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

rated_rko07 said:


> so instead of doing a live broadcast in england or wherever they are they have smackown take over that is gonna be a piece of shit with an acception of triple h why not fucking tape on tuesday besides no one watches nxt anyway


They can't tape tuesday, cos Raw airs on Monday. See how that works? 

They aren't in England, they're in Northern Ireland.

It's spelled 'exception.'

You're an idiot.

Does that clear it all up for you?


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

KeYiNdAbOx said:


> I'm going to this tonight and I'm pretty pissed, mostly because I wanted to see Randy Orton.





Jaelae said:


> I wanted to see Randy as well.


HE'S OURS. MWAHAHA.

... Seriously though, I'm even annoyed about that myself. I still have to catch up on Friday's Smackdown (I have it taped), then I'll watch Raw later and it will just be Smackdown again. -tut-


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

The Smackdown wrestlers tend to be more entertaining than RAW anyway, anyone know if Jericho is back in the US cause I'm hoping he'll be on.


----------



## Jaelae (Dec 29, 2009)

BB Dog said:


> The Smackdown wrestlers tend to be more entertaining than RAW anyway, anyone know if Jericho is back in the US cause I'm hoping he'll be on.


I only want to see some Raw stars because they have ones I have never seen in person. However, Smackdown does seem to be the stronger brand in terms of wrestlers. Last event I went to in January had Jericho, Mysterio, Christian, Edge, and CM Punk. The first 10 minutes were awesome just to have CM Punk taunting the crowd when the show started.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Think it'd be awesome if they went with the SmackDown opening tonight.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

If the tickets weren't so expensive I'd go when they are here just to see Jericho about a quarter of the way through his first book and I've already got even more respect for the man.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Repaint said:


> Never should write competition off completely.


There's competition?


Starbuck said:


> What makes you think they are going to change the format of their show just because there are going to be different guys on it? It's Raw. Raw is not a pre-dominantly 'wrestling' filled show. I don't see how that's going to change tonight.


Well number one, Hornswoggle won't be on the show, guaranteed. That automatically opens up free time. Also, did the Bellas go on the tour? Because if they did, wham, bam there's another 20-25 minutes.

They will still have the guest hosts, yes, but this is the SmackDown! crew. Whatever role the cast of MacGruber was going to have has undoubtedly decreased drastically. I won't be shocked if they make a couple of matches, have one or two short backstage segments, and that's it.

Tonight, WWE realizes that their fans paid to see RAW and are instead getting to see SmackDown! and NXT. We've already heard that The Undertaker will be appearing. This suggests to me that WWE is going to be working their hardest to present the best show possible to the fans, and that includes better wrestling matches. Yes, RAW will likely have video promos to compensate a little bit for the RAW superstars' absence, but I do not expect this to be a typical RAW at all.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> There's competition?


Yeah, it's a rival wrestling promotion called TNA also on the same day and time as WWE. That's what makes it competition even if it lacks even competitivness by one of the 2 entities. But, it's okay, I'm sure the loyal McMarks of the mid 90's laughed at WCW until it nearly killed Vince.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

The ironic thing is that if this works out well it may become a tradition before the draft. Can you imagine both rosters switching the week before to see whether they like being there or not every year?.



Repaint said:


> Yeah, it's a rival wrestling promotion called TNA also on the same day and time as WWE. That's what makes it competition even if it lacks even competitivness by one of the 2 entities. But, it's okay, I'm sure the loyal McMarks of the mid 90's laughed at WCW until it nearly killed Vince.


Ted Turner >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Bob Carter


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Personally the episode of southpark where they took the piss out of wrestling was far more entertaining wrestling wise tham TNA will ever be, but you don't call that competition


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

BB Dog said:


> Personally the episode of southpark where they took the piss out of wrestler was far more entertaining wrestling wise tham TNA will ever be, but you don't call that competition


So, South Park had a wrestling themed episode. They weren't competing with Vince or Dixie regardless of what anyone thinks of it. They're not really relevant here.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

KnowYourRole said:


> Ted Turner >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Bob Carter


Yeah, except the AOL thing left Ted Turner with a lot less possessions besides WCW being cut in that flop of a deal. Time will tell.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

The Bellas tweeted they will be at RAW


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Repaint said:


> So, South Park had a wrestling themed episode. They weren't competing with Vince or Dixie regardless of what anyone thinks of it. They're not really relevant here.


I was having a dig at TNA


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

CC91 said:


> The Bellas tweeted they will be at RAW


Damn you lord! Maybe CM Punk will shave their heads.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Repaint said:


> Yeah, it's a rival wrestling promotion called TNA also on the same day and time as WWE.


I'll say it again: There's competition?


----------



## JDawg™ (Jun 9, 2009)

Any updates on why the Dudebusters are still stuck in Switzerland while Raw is in Ireland & SD is back home? :lmao


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> I'll say it again: There's competition?


I'll just put it like this, I'll specifically find you should somehow, someway the day comes (after Hell freeezes over to most McMarks) TNA actually beats RAW in the ratings to rub it in like I did on all those NFL fans a couple of years ago. The ones who thought only the Packers or Patriots were going to win and then that N.Y. team took it all. I laughed so hard for a good long time and I don't even like New York. I'm not a TNA fan but am pulling for them as Vince really needs to be straightened out.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> Ted Turner >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Bob Carter


You sure? Both held the same role - highly supportive but otherwise uninvolved financial backer - and both hired the same guy to take Vince down.

And Easy E nearly did it once. He won't make the mistake of not finishing him off this time.

Sorry 'bout your damn luck.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

TheLoneShark said:


> You sure? Both held the same role - highly supportive but otherwise uninvolved financial backer - and both hired the same guy to take Vince down.
> 
> And Easy E nearly did it once. He won't make the mistake of not finishing him off this time.
> 
> Sorry 'bout your damn luck.


What I'm trying to say is Turner had his own networks while TNA has to hope that Panda Energy doesn't go bankrupt unless Viacom buys them.

TNT and TBS still live today without WCW. On the other hand TNA would probably die without Panda Energy.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

KnowYourRole said:


> What I'm trying to say is Turner had his own network while TNA has to hope that prices for energy don't mess them up.


Doesn't matter who runs the show. If the show is good and produces, the people high up will make money and invest more into it. Vince McMahon just has WWE where as Turner owned the Braves, CNN and a host of other networks and such. Was Vince less even though he defeated WCW and Turner still had all of that?


----------



## datgurl8 (Jan 18, 2009)

I heard UnderTaker is coming to RAW tonight, I'm defiantly excited about that.


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

JDawgWWE said:


> Any updates on why the Dudebusters are still stuck in Switzerland while Raw is in Ireland & SD is back home? :lmao


I was wondering that myself. :lmao

It's a shame it's not the Bella Twins stuck in Switzerland. How tragic.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> What I'm trying to say is Turner had his own networks while TNA has to hope that Panda Energy doesn't go bankrupt unless Viacom buys them.
> 
> TNT and TBS still live today without WCW. On the other hand TNA would probably die without Panda Energy.


The chances of Panda going bankrupt are microscopic. The sun would literally have to burn out for them not to turn a profit,

And besides, if one area of a business struggles, the usually work harder to make the others support it. So if, say, coal reserves ran dry the world over tomorrow, they'd work harder to make oil, solar, hydro and, indeed, TNA even more profitable to fill the gap.

In other words, if Bob Carter needed to rely on TNA to put food on his table, they'd actually be a bigger threat to Vince.


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

SummerLove said:


> are you fucking stupid?


Why do you say that, its been on the news all day the navy are helping people get out you kn0b


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Repaint said:


> Doesn't matter who runs the show. If the show is good and produces, the people high up will make money and invest more into it.


And therein lies the problem. The show isn't good and isn't producing. Fans are tuning out and the changes being made aren't producing any type of gain or exposure for TNA. Thus, nobody is investing. If Dixie's dad didn't own Panda Energy, TNA wouldn't have a money backer. 

And that's something that can change if Dixie's dad ever ends up getting removed from the corporate runnings, just like Turner did. When Turner no longer had control and clout to go to bat for WCW, they fell apart. The same can be said for TNA. When your sole financial backer is family money, things can only run so far.


----------



## Vito Corleone (Mar 12, 2010)

Breaking News on BBC here in London...

The Volcanic smoke is now headed into Northern Ireland where all the RAW superstars are and all flight will be grounded there!

LOL


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

will94 said:


> And therein lies the problem. The show isn't good and isn't producing. Fans are tuning out and the changes being made aren't producing any type of gain or exposure for TNA. Thus, nobody is investing. If Dixie's dad didn't own Panda Energy, TNA wouldn't have a money backer.
> 
> And that's something that can change if Dixie's dad ever ends up getting removed from the corporate runnings, just like Turner did. When Turner no longer had control and clout to go to bat for WCW, they fell apart. The same can be said for TNA. When your sole financial backer is family money, things can only run so far.


Bearing in mind, this is the early goings, they just shifted their time slot and are coming off of a PPV. That the problem with McMarks, your WWE planted instict to rip TNA is just mind boggling. Don't watch anyone else, it's not worth investing into a bunch of guys you've either never seen before or guys who are ex-WWE which makes them more villainous that terrorists. Fans tuning out, well they're still being turned away as the arena is at full capacity in Orlando all of the time. I've read a lot of happy fan reports at the autogrpah sessions prior to Lockdown last night and even Hogan told the staff himself to back off and that he would stay as long as he needed to sign autographs. WWE by comparison has a giant list of "do nots" at Axxess events and arenas and doesn't care about upsetting one or even groups of fans at a time. It'll take time, but TNA is doing all they can where at the E is coasting. Or at least they would be if nature hadn't owned them with an ice covered volcano going off.


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> My niece and I are _dying_ to go back to the hotel (mainly to meet Randy again if I'm being honest )... but we'd probably look like crazy stalkers or something so we've decided against it. Lol.
> 
> It's really hard to stay away though, knowing they are all there. ¬_¬


Did the Viper get you then


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

JDawgWWE said:


> Any updates on why the Dudebusters are still stuck in Switzerland while Raw is in Ireland & SD is back home? :lmao


..They are?


----------



## Hayabusasc (Dec 19, 2009)

For the TNA marks, especcially Repaint, the key aspect you're missing in the comparison between the monday night wars and now is that, back then the WWF wasn't as big as the WWE is now, the vast difference means that TNA will never catch up with the WWE, especcially with some of the second rate Impacts it has put out recently, it's not competition and probably never will be but that's not to say that being in second place isn't good for the company, it can still make a lot of money and i wish it every success.

This Raw really interests me, just to see what direction creative go with.


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

New volcano ash cloud prompts fresh flight doubts
Belfast International Airport, Northern Ireland
Travellers are advised to contact their airline before going to the airport

A new ash cloud spreading towards the UK is causing uncertainty over plans to reopen some airspace on Tuesday, air traffic control body Nats has said.

Earlier, it said the flight ban would be lifted over Scotland, Northern Ireland and the north of England.

But new information shows a worsening situation in some areas. The outlook for Northern Ireland is most uncertain.

Scottish airports are still expected to reopen from 0700 BST, but Nats said it would report again at 0300.

A further update will be made at 0900 BST on Tuesday.

Nats said more airspace over England was expected to become available from 1300 BST although not as far south as London's main airports.

'Dynamic conditions'

In a statement, Nats said: "The volcano eruption in Iceland has strengthened and a new ash cloud is spreading south and east towards the UK.

"This demonstrates the dynamic and rapidly changing conditions in which we are working."

It said it expected the situation to change overnight, and pointed out it was working closely with the Met Office and the UK's safety regulator, the Civil Aviation Authority.

In a statement released shortly after Nats', the Met Office said: "Eruptions from the Eyjafjallajoekull volcano are weaker than they were at the weekend but eruptions still take ash over 10,000ft at times.

"Weather patterns continue to blow areas of ash towards the UK.

"As the volcanic activity changes, there may be some clearance of ash at times, over parts of the UK."

Troops delayed

The spread of volcanic ash has affected large swathes of Europe for the past five days, causing huge disruption for air travellers.

Gordon Brown said Royal Navy ships would be deployed to bring home some of the estimated 150,000 Britons stranded abroad, including British troops heading home from Afghanistan.

The UK government's emergency committee, Cobra, met twice on Monday and plans to meet again on Tuesday.

Earlier, British Airways announced it would try to resume some flights from London airports on Tuesday evening, but in light of the new Nats statement it said it was "reviewing" its schedule.

Manchester Airport said it was sticking to plans to open at 0900 BST on Tuesday, but will monitor Nats reports.

The EU has now moved to ease air travel curbs with transport ministers saying there would be a core no-fly area, an open-skies area and a third limited-service zone. 



Theres the newest update, doesnt look good once again for the raw stars lol there never getting home


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Hayabusasc said:


> For the TNA marks, especcially Repaint, the key aspect you're missing in the comparison between the monday night wars and now is that, back then the WWF wasn't as big as the WWE is now, the vast difference means that TNA will never catch up with the WWE, especcially with some of the second rate Impacts it has put out recently, it's not competition and probably never will be but that's not to say that being in second place isn't good for the company, it can still make a lot of money and i wish it every success.
> 
> This Raw really interests me, just to see what direction creative go with.


You're probably missed the part where I said I'm not a TNA fan, but do know what's going with them just as I would WWE. WWE is a slowly sinking ship incapable of getting even bigger ratings or buyrates like they once did. That's due to hinderances such as being PG, trying to appease casuals who aren't big fans, bringing in families who may only have one true fan among the group and lastly pushing people down the gullets of those in attendance/viewing at home regardless of how the reactions really go. That creates very quiet audiences who don't react to a thing. But you're just a victim of Vince's programming, the WWE can do no wrong and anyone trying to succeed nationally just like them is a lost cause. Following that program will lead to some very miserable times if you rid yourself of options. But if Vince wants to be a closed mind and push that mentality on those who don't think for themselves, so be it. I doubt anyone could done anything better for those hapless individuals.


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

Is it me or is the fact that the RAW superstars not being on RAW tonight will make it a must see episode? LOL


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Repaint said:


> That the problem with McMarks, your WWE planted instict to rip TNA is just mind boggling. Don't watch anyone else, it's not worth investing into a bunch of guys you've either never seen before or guys who are ex-WWE which makes them more villainous that terrorists.


Again, anyone that speaks ill of TNA can't be a fan right? You immediately dismiss me as a "Mcmark" just because I don't see TNA growing or producing good TV right now.

The fact that I have attended TNA house shows, have every DVD they've ever produced (legally purchased I might add, not burned or pirated), went to Fan Interaction and Bound For Glory in 2007, and have a large Bound for Glory poster professionally framed and hanging in my room signed by the 2007 TNA roster strongly negates your theory that I am "anti-TNA."

Add in the fact that I'm a big fan of ROH and PWG and I truly ruin all of your arguments of me being against "guys I've never seen before" and anything not WWE.

Nice to see that the only argument you can provide is to slam me as a WWE mark. Try again please.

As far as the "pro-fan" arguments you posed for TNA, when I attended the fan interaction in 2007, we were unable to take pictures with any TNA stars unless we paid for EACH photo, and the TNA staff would take the picture on an instant Polaroid instead of using your own camera. Also, I tried to take a picture and a little video of them announcing the TNA video game at the event, when a staff member walked over and told me that was not allowed because I wasn't a member of the "gaming media" and forced me to delete the what I had filmed/photographed. And at the Bound for Glory show, they had So Cal Val walking around with the TNA title and offering to take pictures with the fans. However, when we walked down to the lower level where she was taking the photos, we were told that if we didn't have a floor ticket, even with her standing right beside the staff members watching the floor, we couldn't step down and take a picture with her and the belt. 

Did I enjoy the show and the fan fest that year? Absolutely. But they had just as many, if not more, restrictions than any WWE show I've attended and weren't as "100% full-on fan friendly" as you're trying to paint them out to be.


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

Hopefully its a good one, and im not wanting to get my $ back ha


----------



## datgurl8 (Jan 18, 2009)

WG5516 said:


> Is it me or is the fact that the RAW superstars not being on RAW tonight will make it a must see episode? LOL


I feel the same way too :agree:

I'm just happy too see something unexpected


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

This is a bit off topic here but to Ashleigh, you didn't attend the SD tapings last week right?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Welp, RAW is pretty much nothing without John Cena. I expect TNA to get higher ratings this week.


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> Welp, RAW is pretty much nothing without John Cena. I expect TNA to get higher ratings this week.


Trolls aren't funny these days.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

youngb11 said:


> Trolls aren't funny these days.


I don't mean higher ratings than RAW.. but higher than the usual Impact rating.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

By the looks of things they will be lucky to make ER.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Morrison Follower said:


> This is a bit off topic here but to Ashleigh, you didn't attend the SD tapings last week right?


Wasn't that taped in London or something? Nahh, I wasn't there. Lol.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Apparently the Bella twins have made it back and will be on RAW. Oh god..


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

thefzk said:


> Apparently the Bella twins have made it back and will be on RAW. Oh god..


They would never miss TV time, lets be honest!


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Wasn't that taped in London or something? Nahh, I wasn't there. Lol.


Yeah that's what I thought, haha. 

I only ask because I was randomly revisiting last weeks live notes and someone used your name to write them in. So I thought I'd let you know about it:

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/art...-off-air-notes-dark-match-results-more-100167


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> Welp, RAW is pretty much nothing without John Cena. I expect TNA to get higher ratings this week.


I doubt most people who like Cena would be watching TNA.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

thefzk said:


> Apparently the Bella twins have made it back and will be on RAW. Oh god..


Who cares? they're mostly backstage, they would end up having a lame divas match regardless, Bellas have nothing to with it.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

At least Undertaker will be there.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Morrison Follower said:


> Yeah that's what I thought, haha.
> 
> I only ask because I was randomly revisiting last weeks live notes and someone used your name to write them in. So I thought I'd let you know about it:
> 
> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/art...-off-air-notes-dark-match-results-more-100167


Wtf, that's really weird.  I wonder if someone actually has the same full name as me or if they are pretending to be me?

Slightly confused now. Lol.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Ashleigh,did you ever see Randy again after he got back to the bar?You left us hanging w/ your story.LOL.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Wtf, that's really weird.  I wonder if someone actually has the same full name as me or if they are pretending to be me?
> 
> Slightly confused now. Lol.


I really don't know but I just wanted to pass it along since I read you hadn't seen SD yet.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

RKOMARK said:


> Ashleigh,did you ever see Randy again after he got back to the bar?You left us hanging w/ your story.LOL.


Why yes I did. What exactly do you want to know? Lol.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Repaint said:


> I'll just put it like this, I'll specifically find you should somehow, someway the day comes (after Hell freeezes over to most McMarks) TNA actually beats RAW in the ratings to rub it in like I did on all those NFL fans a couple of years ago.


One more time so you can hear me: THERE'S COMPETITION?

It has nothing to do with being a "McMark" as you like to put it. It has to do with having common sense.

If you consider TNA competition to the WWE, then ratings wise you might as well throw ROH in there too and call them "competition." But no one would buy that, would they?

In fact, ROH. Funny I should mention it. If ROH gets a bigger TV deal than they have, then TNA's gonna have to worry about competing with them, not WWE.

TNA is in no way, shape, or form competition to the WWE. It's just not.


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Why yes I did. What exactly do you want to know? Lol.


Ashleigh lol i asked you earlier the the viper get you? cmon on lol tell all


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeesh, at this rate the RAW wrestlers may as well just call Ireland home, haha! 

All joking aside, I really do hope they get back home soon. I'm not saying it will happen, but I wouldn't be surprised if the RAW wrestlers can't get back to the States in time for Extreme Rules, and the draft. Hey, it could happen. Unless Vince has a backup plan, I have no clue. 

BTW, that Icelandic language is awesome! It looks like someone got frustrated at something and just started smashing the keyboard, lol.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Why yes I did. What exactly do you want to know? Lol.


Basically everyone wants to know did you or did you not buck Orton?


----------



## LeoMiester (Dec 29, 2009)

They can bring in Cody Rhodes right? 

What about Swagger?
Was he on the tour?

Swagger/HHH
None Title?

Cody/Goldust become a tag team perhaps face like the dudebusters or something.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah c'mon Ashleigh,what happened after he came back to the bar?We gotta know.LOL.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

LeoMiester said:


> They can bring in Cody Rhodes right?
> 
> What about Swagger?
> Was he on the tour?
> ...


Swagger was with the SD crew, so he'll most likely be on tonight's show.


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

Even if the RAW brand is stuck in Europe they can still have the RAW ER matches over there. Just tape them on Saturday night and they'd be broadcasted on Sunday. It's not an ideal situation, but it can be done.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

WG5516 said:


> Even if the RAW brand is stuck in Europe they can still have the RAW ER matches over there. Just tape them on Saturday night and they'd be broadcasted on Sunday. It's not an ideal situation, but it can be done.


maybe maybe not but even if they could that that, they wouldn't be able to have the orton/swagger match since orton is stuck and swagger is the states now


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Cody Rhodes is with the RAW crew, he was competing in matches with a helmet on


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

I dont think ashleigh is going to tell us if the viper had her lol


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> One more time so you can hear me: THERE'S COMPETITION?
> 
> It has nothing to do with being a "McMark" as you like to put it. It has to do with having common sense.
> 
> ...


You can disregard them as competition all you like. They're competition when the numbers are even remotely the same in ratings or they aren't. They're on at the same time, hence competing. William Hung is a horrible joke who entered some contest hoping to be a singer and lost. However he signed on with someone to get exploited. It doesn't mean a legit singer isn't going to worry if they can't outsell a bad joke.


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

oh and i wouldnt worry bout someone using your name i know someone with the same name as you who lives in london so will just be a coincedence


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah but they took him back off the shows about halfway thru the tour.Im sure he'll be off tonight to sell the punt more and maybe return at the PPV to cost Randy the match(if they even have the PPV).One more thing,c'mon Ashleigh,I wanna hear the Orton story after he came back to the bar!LOL.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Only minutes away from one of the more unusual RAW telecasts ever. Hope the regular roster is watching overseas. I'll have to watch tomorrow as "24" take priority even over the bizarre circumstances that makes for a Smackdown edition of Monday Night RAW.


----------



## Stargate174 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ha ha be a breath of fresh air anyway! so TNA and get a 2.0 or all of RAWs viewers a la a 4.5 or something since it is a Monday Night Jobber edition of RAW and with that offal SD! announce team! they are boring and the RAW team are too scripted e.g. **fake laughs** from Cole.

Can't wait tp see TNA pull over a 2.0

BTW RAW are still in Belfast N.I. so this means SD! will do RAW and Smackdown? with limited roster...ha ha. TNA will ..WIN.. against WWE this WEEK!!! XD


----------



## KnS (Nov 10, 2006)

Stargate174 said:


> Ha ha be a breath of fresh air anyway! so TNA and get a 2.0 or all of RAWs viewers a la a 4.5 or something since it is a Monday Night Jobber edition of RAW and with that offal SD! announce team! they are boring and the RAW team are too scripted e.g. **fake laughs** from Cole.
> 
> Can't wait tp see TNA pull over a 2.0
> 
> BTW RAW are still in Belfast N.I. so this means SD! will do RAW and Smackdown? with limited roster...ha ha. TNA will ..WIN.. against WWE this WEEK!!! XD


I want to believe this is a joke, but somehow I think you actually do believe this.


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

Here we go then HHH opens up which was obvious, the raw roster will be watching whilst pissed out of there heads lol at the hotel bar, Vintage cole is there, still no mention yet of volcano


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Stargate174 said:


> Ha ha be a breath of fresh air anyway! so TNA and get a 2.0 or all of RAWs viewers a la a 4.5 or something since it is a Monday Night Jobber edition of RAW and with that offal SD! announce team! they are boring and the RAW team are too scripted e.g. **fake laughs** from Cole.
> 
> Can't wait tp see TNA pull over a 2.0
> 
> BTW RAW are still in Belfast N.I. so this means SD! will do RAW and Smackdown? with limited roster...ha ha. TNA will ..WIN.. against WWE this WEEK!!! XD





TNA marks are so funny.


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

7 times for me volcano will be used lol


----------



## Stargate174 (Aug 21, 2009)

Vito Corleone said:


> Breaking News on BBC here in London...
> 
> The Volcanic smoke is now headed into Northern Ireland where all the RAW superstars are and all flight will be grounded there!
> 
> LOL


Woot! 

good news Extreme Rules will be canceled

Woot!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Stargate174 said:


> Woot!
> 
> good news Extreme Rules will be canceled
> 
> Woot!


How is that good news?


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Stargate174 said:


> Ha ha be a breath of fresh air anyway! so TNA and get a 2.0 or all of RAWs viewers a la a 4.5 or something since it is a Monday Night Jobber edition of RAW and with that offal SD! announce team! they are boring and the RAW team are too scripted e.g. **fake laughs** from Cole.
> 
> Can't wait tp see TNA pull over a 2.0


So. Much. Fail.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Reports say that a new cloud of volcanic ash is heading for the UK, and as a result the announcement that airports in Northern Ireland, Scotland and Northern England will be open at 7am tomorrow has been revised. The situation will be reviewed and announcements will be made tomorrow at 3AM and 9AM.

This new announcement makes it seem even less likely that the RAW roster will get back to the US tomorrow. Some within WWE are becoming concerned about getting people back for the PPV on Sunday.

WrestlingExposed.com.*


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Repaint said:


> You can disregard them as competition all you like. They're competition when the numbers are even remotely the same in ratings or they aren't.


LOL, so you're saying ROH is competition too? That's what you're saying. Really.

:lmao


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

if the raw star is not back by Sunday then wwe will more like canceled Extreme Rules ppv.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

So any idea what will happen if the RAW guys aren't back in time for Extreme Rules? I mean, I know the chances of them not making it back by Sunday are slim to none but on the off chance they weren't able to, what would happen? I wouldn't think they'd cancel Extreme Rules, but I could be wrong.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

morris3333 said:


> if the raw star is not back by Sunday then wwe will more like canceled Extreme Rules ppv.


I heard that they might use a boat if there are no other options.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I feel canceled Extreme Rules ppv will be the best thing to do if raw star is not back by Sunday.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

WWE will take a fucking boat out there and meet the RAW crew halfway. And then they'll broadcast Extreme Rules RIGHT THERE ON THE MOTHERFUCKING BOAT.

Calling it.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I wouldn't cancel the show.

Just make the matches that can be done as epic as possible and fill in with some other lower card decent matches.

I'm actually more concerned about the draft show next week.

How can you have a draft with half of the roster missing lol.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> I heard that they might use a boat if there are no other options.


if they use a boat then it will take a 1 or 2 day to get to the usa.


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

A boat? LOL, I'm already imagining the "boat ride from hell" stories...


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

morris3333 said:


> if the raw star is not back by Sunday then wwe will more like canceled Extreme Rules ppv.


John Cena said he would swim across the Atlantic if he had to, and I believe him


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Repaint said:


> I'd throw Eve, Maryse, Kelly Kelly, Layla, *McCool and all the other other ex-model, no dues paying trash in there.* Sick of seeing Jillian, Katie Lea and Gail (the hard-working girls who've gotten nearly nothing) buried endlessly.


First off - McCool was a teacher, not a model... neither is she "no dues paying trash". Michelle has worked hard to become one of the best wrestlers in the women's division.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Too bad, because she's not one of the best wrestlers in the women's division.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

The WWE Raw brand didn't get out of Ireland this morning as airspace remains closed. The word going around amongst the Raw crew last night was that WWE had chartered a flight out of the country tomorrow morning.

from : http://www.wrestlingnewsworld.com/wwe-news/wwe-raw-crew-doesn-t-get-out-of-ireland.php

look like the raw star will not be on smackdown and I can see wwe may have to move the draft show to may 3, 2010.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hopefully they get back in time for the PPV, which I expect they will. But yeh, looks like Smackdown will just take place as planned...I'm not complaining!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

From what I saw of Raw (I fell asleep during Vintage Collection again), I found it great.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

It looks like the RAW guys will be back in time for Extreme Rules, which is good. It sucks, though, they won't be back in time to make the Smackdown tapings tonight. I would have loved to see a RAW invasion of sorts just days before Extreme Rules, almost building up to the draft next Monday.


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah they will be back no doubt now, it sucks though because i would of wanted to of seen what they could of done


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

mblonde09 said:


> First off - McCool was a teacher, not a model... neither is she "no dues paying trash". Michelle has worked hard to become one of the best wrestlers in the women's division.


Diva search girls were put on TV and basically remained so long before any dues were paid which is wrong. She especially gets off easy being Taker's current bitch.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

Repaint said:


> Diva search girls were put on TV and basically remained so long before any dues were paid which is wrong. She especially gets off easy being Taker's current bitch.


She's been there since 2004, didn't win her first title untill 2008, where as Mickie for example won her first title in 7 months.

Dues eh?


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Toots Dalton said:


> She's been there since 2004, didn't win her first title untill 2008, where as Mickie for example won her first title in 7 months.
> 
> Dues eh?


Mickie, Jillian, Katie, Beth, Gail, etc have all been at it for a DECADE or MORE! They're constantly being pushed aside for the next model. What has Michelle accomplished? A lot of nothing. Edited reactions, personal life that aids her professional life, and constantly ripping off things from TNA performers (Styles Clash, Beautiful People). Every Maryse, Candice, Eve, McCool title reign is another slap in the face to doing things the right way.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

Repaint said:


> Mickie, Jillian, Katie, Beth, Gail, etc have all been at it for a DECADE or MORE! They're constantly being pushed aside for the next model. What has Michelle accomplished? A lot of nothing. Edited reactions, personal life that aids her professional life, and constantly ripping off things from TNA performers (Styles Clash, Beautiful People). Every Maryse, Candice, Eve, McCool title reign is another slap in the face to doing things the right way.


And what exactly is the right way?

Workin' tha Indies?

LOL.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Toots Dalton said:


> And what exactly is the right way?
> 
> Workin' tha Indies?
> 
> LOL.


Exactly. Being in front of small crowds working on your skills as you go along. Traveling and having to get beaten up nearly for free long before anyone's heard of you. Sleeping in cars and doing without some thnigs. Not being a God damned ex-model backstage at a major promoter hoping to win a contest for a profession most of those people didn't follow to begin with. That's the easy route getting things handed to you and it's so wrong on many levels.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

Repaint said:


> Exactly. Being in front of small crowds working on your skills as you go along. Traveling and having to get beaten up nearly for free long before anyone's heard of you. Sleeping in cars and doing without some thnigs.


Then join the WWE where everything thing you've done means FUCK ALL.

Where you'll get a nice new pair of tits, maybe a new face, get retrained to work their style & maybe you'll get a shot, maybe not, because after all it's a job, not a right.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Toots Dalton said:


> Then join the WWE where everything thing you've done means FUCK ALL.
> 
> Where you'll get a nice new pair of tits, maybe a new face, get retrained to work their style & maybe you'll get a shot, maybe not, because after all it's a job, not a right.


Never mind, clearly the amount of brainwashing on some of you McMarks is just too much to be reversed. I guess with your WWE controlled perception, right or wrong only matters when Vince says so. Well, one day moves like this are going to come back to haunt him.


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

Repaint said:


> Never mind, clearly the amount of brainwashing on some of you McMarks is just too much to be reversed. I guess with your WWE controlled perception, right or wrong only matters when Vince says so. Well, one day moves like this are going to come back to haunt him.


It may do.

However neither you nor I are Multi-Millionare Wrestling promoters, so whatever he's doing it seems to be working.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*The Raw crew remains in Belfast at the hotel they've been staying at. WWE was chartering a flight for them tomorrow morning, but that is still dependent on whether the airport will allow planes to take off. A lot of the crew watched Raw live last night (which starts at 2 a.m. in the U.K.)

Wrestling Observer.*


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

they better get out at 1am or there going to be stranded


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> Too bad, because she's not one of the best wrestlers in the women's division.


Too bad you don't have a clue, because she is.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Toots Dalton said:


> It may do.
> 
> However neither you nor I are Multi-Millionare Wrestling promoters, so whatever he's doing it seems to be working.


The only thing Vince is doing is slowly dwindling away all those big bucks he made in the Attitude Era for one that's not nearly as profittable. A watered down divas division with 2 titles full of undeserving types, a main eventer/poster boy who is frequently booed and heavily especially at major events. He cast aside established PPVs and any storyline psychology by renaming those PPVs after events and it's about as profittable as it popular. He cut out blood and riskiness to go PG to try and protect his wife's political future. Cruiserweights don't exist for a single purpose other than to take a 4 minute beating by the next big man who probably couldn't draw flies to shit. This WWE really sucks. The low buyrates, the ratings that used to be so much higher, the fact another organization is on Mondays again, the amount of events that are NOT sold out and are often papered. These are all signs, people. If they were written on cardboard and brought to a WWE event, Vince would have them taken away, because it's an ugly truth he doesn't want to face.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*All UK Airports to reopen at 22.00 our time which is just 1hr away so fingers crossed, the Raw superstars should be back in America by sometime tomorrow.

If things go to plan.*


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

> *mikethemiz* Looks like there might be a light at the end of the volcano finally heard we may fly out tomorrow after a 3 hour ferry n 4 hour bus ride.
> *about 1 hour ago via UberTwitter*


^ Good news at last! Hopefully this all goes to plan and the Raw crew have a safe journey home as soon as possible, with no hiccups.

... I knew I should have went into the city today to try and meet Randy again. D'oh! :sad:


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> ^ Good news at last! Hopefully this all goes to plan and the Raw crew have a safe journey home as soon as possible, with no hiccups.
> 
> ... I knew I should have went into the city today to try and meet Randy again. D'oh! :sad:


Wel, look at it this way, Belfast got it's own, unadvertised little Wrestlemania week. No lines for Axxess events to meet the guys, tickets to buy, just shop, go to the movies, or go to a nearby bar and there the WWE RAW guys were. If they all had a good stay and loved the experience, they'll push Vince or the Travel department to go to Belfast again, maybe for mutiple dates.


----------

